# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje na zahtjev - upomoc, nesto radim krivo!?

## abeja

Pozdrav
Beba sad ima 2.5 mj i dobro napreduje, sad ima oko 6 kg i samo cica.
Prvih mj dana sam ga dojila uvijek kad bi zaplakao, nakon toga sam pocela malo rjedje pa se to nekako svelo na cca svaka 3 sata, a kad bi u medjuvremenu plakao mislila sam da mu je nesto drugo, i obicno bi prestao plakati ako bi ga nosila ili sl. Sad sam u dilemi jer mislim da neznam prepoznati kad je gladan, a kad mu je nesto drugo... pocela sam mu davati cicu svaki put kad place, ali to je nekako cesto (1-2 h) i onda jede jako kratko 5-10 min. Neznam da li je to dobro, ali neznam kako prepoznati da li je gladan (ruke tripa u usta uvijek) ili je mokar ili mu je dosadno ili bi se nosilo itd., nekako mi se cini najlakse mu uvijek dati cicu, ali onda si mislim da to nije dobro jer mozda nije gladan, ali se ipak utjesi na cici. Po noci jede svaka 4-5 sata. Zanima me kako vi "dojite na zahtjev", koliko cesto treba jesti beba od 2.5 mj i koliko dugo? i kako prepoznati da li je bas gladan ili mu je nesto drugo?... uh... koliko pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Ako mislim da je vrijeme za presvlačenje, presvučem je. Ako mislim da joj još nije "vrijeme za jesti" (kojeg li izraza  :Rolling Eyes: ), probam ju zabaviti. Ako i dalje protestira, ponudim joj cicu. Nekad hoće, nekad ne. U svakom slučaju, nekad jede svaka 2,5-3 sata, a nekad svakih sat vremena. Ne zamaram se previše s tim, i ne razmišljam puno kaj joj je sad. 

Mislim da radiš dobro, dijete dobro napreduje, pa ti  naslov baš i nije na mjestu - ne čini mi se da nešto radiš krivo  :Smile: . 

Normalno je da jede kraće jer raste, jači je i brže povuče mlijeko nego kad je bio novorođenče.

----------


## abeja

da... tako nekako si i ja mislim, ali nikad se nije desilo da odbije cicu, a vec sad je dosta debela beba... bit ce mali sumoborac  :Smile: 
hvala

----------


## martinaP

Dok je isključivo dojena, beba ne može dobiti "previše". Dojene bebe obično u početku više dobivaju, pa kasnije stagniraju. Ne brini, kad krene puzati i hodati, potrošit će "višak" (btw, moja curka je na vaganju sa 4,5 mj. imala 8300g, a nije od djece koja puno traže sisati).

----------


## abeja

da, znam... ne brinem se da ce dobiti previse nego samo nisam htjela da mu poremetim sa tim ritmom dojenja pa da onda kroz cijeli dan jede malo a jako cesto... vidjet cemo kako ce biti dalje, pokusat cu ga skuzit sto je vise moguce.

----------


## apricot

abeja, još je mali da bi mogla svaki put "potrefiti" o kojoj "vrsti plača" se radi.

ipak, ja bih i dalje na svaki reagirala - nuđenjem dojke. dojka ne može pomoći ako je mokar, pa mu to smeta, ili ako mu je hladno/vruće, ali može u svim ostalim situacijama: ako je gladan, žedan, dosadno mu je, ljut je, treba pažnju...
ne bih se bojala poremećenoga ritma budući da će se to još jako puno puta mijenjati.

normalno je da doji svakih sat do dva, pa čak i puno češće.
zamislimo samo koliko osjećaja ili potreba i mi promijenimo u sat vremena.
a on sve svoje zadovoljava na dojci.
i to je potpuno normalno  :Heart:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam isto sve "rješavala" dojenjem a i danas je tako. Jedino kad dojenje nije pomoglo je bilo kad bi bio popišken il pokakan. 
Moj dečkec je dojio po 10 minuta, inaće je to trajalo 5-10 ponekad 15, al je gutao tako halapljivo da se svako malo grcao pa sam bila sigurna da je napapan nakon tih 10 minuta. Dojili smo svako 1-2 sata po danu a po noći, uh na faze, ponekad samo 2 puta, a ponekad i do 12 puta. Kad je bio tako mali nisam pojma imala koji je plać za što, jednostavno sam nakon što bi ga presvukli uvijek nudila sisu. Dobijao je po 1 kg mjesečno, manje više (variralo je od 700 gr - 1200 gr).  
Samo ti doji, to je za njega najbolje što mu možeš dati i nikad nije previše.

----------


## abeja

hvala vam, sad mi je lakse i jasnije  :Smile:

----------


## alef

Moj maleni ima mjesec dana i mene muci ovo dojenje na zahtjev... Prvih desetgak dana je dojio non-stop sto mi se cinilo ok jer je trebalo da navuce mlijeka (rodjen je krupan i jak, dobro vuce hvala Bogu)... Medjutim, posljednjih dana se budi svakih 10-20 minuta, kako nije mokar isl. dam mu da doji, povuce nekoliko gutljaja i opet zaspe. Ako ga pustim da se sasvim razbudi, pocne plakati, postane nervozan i treba mu onda i po pola sata da zaspe (budenje opet za nekoliko minuta)... U takvim nervozama zna podojiti obje dojke, prezasicenom mu bude teze zaspati a plus vuce na prazno i unervozi se jos vise... i to je zacarani krug... Kako da mu uspostavim neki ritam? jos je premali da ga se zabavi duze od nekoliko minuta kad je budan... ne znam zasto se budi stalno, ne bitrebao biti gladan jer je vidno napredovao i ubucio se... Radim li nesto krivo?

----------


## Ares

Mi smo isto krenuli s dojenjem na zahtjev, mislila sam da sve štima, beba je dobro prihvatila cicu i sve super, u bolnici su me stalno plašili da gubi na težini i da ga treba dohraniti, no ja sam i dalje inzistirala na isključivom dojenju, do naše prve noći kod kuće kad nismo oka sklopili od njegovog urlanja, drugi dan došla patronažna i rekla nam da je izgubio više od 10% težine te da je dehidriran (piškio 1 na dan, stolice nije uopće imao)...srušio mi se svijet...počela sam izdajati i shvatila da ponuda mlijeka je puno manja od potražnje, pa sam teška srca ubacila dohranu, prošlo je desetak dana, dobio je na težini (prešao porođajnu), izbacujem dohranu, situacija je malo bolja, ali i dalje proizvodnja šteka.....stavljam ga na cicu kad god poželi, a želi cijeli dan, izdajam (to mu dajem poslije cice),  pijem puno tekućine, jedem po cijele dane...i opet desi se da su mi cice gotovo prazne a on gladan, uh....

----------


## kljucic

Ako imate problema, ja bih svakako preporučila odmah i prvo nazvati SOS telefon  :Smile: 
*
01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220*.

 Na telefon možete zvati svaki dan:

*radnim danom od 15 do 21*  *vikendom i blagdanom od 9 do 21*

----------


## oka

*Alef,* prvo i osnovno je da pratiš mokre i kakane pelene dnevno, ako ih ima znači da je sve u redu 
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=239&Show=1890

Sa mjesec dana dijeca imaju skok u razvoju i žele po cijele dane visiti na cici da si navuću još više mlijeka.
Oni su sad veći i jači i brže pocicaju i stvaraju si još mlijeka, a za to je jedini način cicanje i to stalno. Trebaš skupiti
strpljenje i dati se dijetetu u takvim danima.
Možda ti je jaki prvi mlaz kod otpusta mlijeka pa se unervozi u početku dojenja? Onda si pripremi ručnik ispod sebe i 
pusti izdoji malo dok krene te prve jake mlazove u ručnik i onda mu brzo daj.
Znači dok pocica jednu nudiš drugu, a za slijedeći podoj ponudi ovu zadnju još jednom da ju pococa do kraja i dok je gotov
nudiš opet drugu. 
Dok vuče na prazno je dobro jer na taj način tvoj mozak dobiva poticaje da treba stvoriti još mlijeka. 
(na prazno nikad nije, mlijeko se stvara iz  sekunde u sekundu i kad ti se čini da nema da je ispraznio zadnju kap,
ako ostaviš da vuče ako želi samo će najednom poteći, to ja komentiram; dijete će si uvjek navući koliko mu treba)
To se naviše događa u tim skokovima u razvoju, a dok ih nema opet ima mlijeka na pretek...
Evo ti dva linka pa pročitaj i obavezno zvo SOS telefon ako imaš kave strahove i sl.....
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...D=111&Show=260
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=111&Show=1879

ps. Vjerovatno ne radiš ništa krivo, svima nam je bilo tako, em previše traže, pa premalo, pa prejako teče, pa ne želi spavati...ima toga more još..  :Smile:

----------


## oka

*Ares,* dohrana se izbacuje postepeno dan po dan, radite li tako?
Najvažnije u svemu ti je da pratiš mokre i kakane pelene.

Količinu mlijeka nikada ne procijenjuj po izdojenoj količini, a nikad nisam mogla izdojiti skoro ništa, a već petu godinu uspješno dojim.
Dijete je najbolja izdajalica i ipak ono najbolje zna da dođe do svog mlijeka. 
Izgleda da imaš pravog malog sisavca, neka dijeca (moje prvo) zaljubljanik u cicu i stalno bi cicali. 
Cice nikad nisu prazne, nikad, a ako želi vući ostavi mu da vuće 'na prazno'
iznenadit ćeš se kad će samo najdnom poteći, cicanjem na prazno si oni povećavaju količinu mlijeka.

Također je važno da svu potrebu za cicanjem zadovolji na cici da mu ne nudiš dudu, jer je još premali.
Za proizvodnju mlijeka važno je i noćno dojenje i važno je da ih imate.

Linkove koje sam gore dala važni su i za tebe pa pogledaj.
Također preporučam kao i Ključić, SOS telefon za dojenje.

----------


## alef

Popiskenih pelena ima 10-12, pokakanih u prosjeku 2 dnevno... Na tezini dobija naocigled, ali eto opet mi nije jasno to budjenje svakih nekoliko minuta, pa se bojim da mu nesto ne nedostaje.

----------


## spajalica

i ja savjetujem da zovete SOS ako imate kakve nedoumice, pogotovo kod tako malih beba.

ali uzmite u obzir da je zadnjih dana bilo jako vruce i nama i njima. mozda su nervozni i od vrucine, a i zedni, a prvo mlijeko je vodenasto i gasi im zedj. dakle dajte im sto im treba. a i nazovite sos obavezno.

----------


## apricot

alef, velike su vrućine, svi pijemo više nego obično.
on je još premali da odjednom popije veliku količinu tekućine, pa doji vrlo često, popije ono prvo, vodenastije mlijeko i to je to.
znam da može biti naporno i ovo je vrijeme kada mnoge mame pokleknu i daju djetetu vode.
ne treba mu ništa, niti mu išta nedostaje; on je jedno zadovoljno dijete koje je jednostavno češće žedno no što je bilo dok je bilo hladnije.

vjerojatno i ti ovih dana piješ više, pa je normalno da i djeca traže češće.
meni se čini da sve radiš kako treba i samo tako i nastavi!

----------


## apricot

eto, dok sam ja nakucala, spajalica je dala isti odgovor/rješenje.

----------


## Ares

> *Ares,* dohrana se izbacuje postepeno dan po dan, radite li tako?
> Najvažnije u svemu ti je da pratiš mokre i kakane pelene.


dohrana nam je još uvijek svakodnevnica, ali nastojim je smanjivati, dakle (npr. jutros) prvo ide cica, tu izgubimo pola sata-sat, tada je već nakon 10 min nervozan jer mu nije dovoljno, pa brže bolje izdojim (jutros 20 ml iz obje) popije i to, opet je miran nekoliko minuta pa traži još, opet cica, ali sad je više ne želi jer nema što povuć i onda histeričan plač (znam da je to zbog gladi, jer sam ga jako dobro upamtila), e pa sad dolazi dohrana, spremim bočicu popije 20 ml i on sretan, eto sad mirno spava, a ja žalosna....
inače, njegova doza je sada 80-100 ml, tako da kad popije samo 20 ml ad, tješi me da je ipak nešto pocicao...a ipak bih voljela da ne popije ni to...
pratim stalno pelene, to je za sada ok

nazvat ću SOS nema mi druge

----------


## oka

Da svakako zovi SoS da ti pokušaju pomoći.

Da li on efikasno cica, položaj vam je dobar? Čuješ ga da onako ritmički guta? 
Da li osjetiš ti dok ti se opusti mlijeko (poteče), da li onda pravilno guta?
A da se ne izdajaš nego mu samo ponovno ponudiš cicu jer onda je svakao punija pa se ne bi toliko bunio? 
Ako je nestrpljivi i ne može dočekati otpust mlijeka pokušaj potaknuti taj otpust sa laganim kompresijama?
Kako ste sa nočnim cicanjem?

Jer znaš, on je još maleni i vrlo lako skuži da se na cici treba pomučiti, a na bočici ne, tamo samo teče i to mu je lakše.
On to zna pa se i ljuti.
Da pokušate dojiti u polusnu, da pokušaš uz laganu muziku ili lagano šetajući?

Pa ne znam, tih dodatnih 20 ml, ko zna, ali sigurna sam da zaspi nakon AD-a jer on teško pada na želudac.
A koliko brojiš mokrih i kakanih pelena?

----------


## Ares

Položaje mijenjamo, pokazivala sam i patronažnoj, te nam je i ona pomogla s novim položajima, pokazala mi je i kako ću znati da guta....evo sad smo se probudili jednu ciku je iscijedio, a s drugom samo se igrao, trenutno je miran, ali čekam da vidim reakciju...
Pretpostavljam da guta dobro, čujem ga, a dok cica iz druge curi mlijeko, a osjećala sam i kontrakcije maternice te mi se pojačavalo krvarenje...često bljucka pa vidim da ipak nešto i popije, a da ne govorim o štucanju....
Sada dobiva dobro i na težini, vratili smo se na porođajnu u roku 10 dana, jučer ga je patronažna ponovnom vagala i dobio je 100 g u tri dana.
Inače je jako mirna beba, i vrlo lako ga je čitati, mijenjam mu pelene svaka 3 sata, a ponekad i češće ako negoduje da mu je mokra, uglavnom sve su mokre, a kaka 2-3 puta na dan i to ne u pelenu, nego tek kad mu je skinem, jednostavno ne voli kakati u pelenu.
Noćno cicanje (ono oko 3-4 sata) nam je problem, ali zato što voli spavati, spavao bi i 7 sati u komadu, nikako ga ne mogu probuditi i onda je teže prihvatiti cicu, tako da se noću izdojim pa kroz san popije cijelu bočicu. 
Jedino ne znam za taj osjećaj opuštanja mlijeka, obratit ću malo pažnju na to...
evo još spava, nije tražio još, možda napredujemo...kad se probudi dat ću mu onu cicu koju sad nije htio....

----------


## Ares

u prvoj rečenici "...evo guta...." ne znam otkud se pojavio, išla sam na ispravak nije ga bilo ?!

----------


## oka

Pretpostavljam da dijete efikasno cica, da guta, čuješ ga i da je to ok.
Vjerovatno imaš taj otpust mlijeka (meni se dogodio u onom trenutku dok je počelo curiti na drugu cicu u tim počecima) kao trnci po cici, ja
ga nisam osjetila prvih mjesec dana sa prvim djetetom, to ti je onaj trenutak dok mlijeko baš krene, otpusti se.

Ako mu u jednom podoju npr. daš samo desnu cicu, u drugom podoju ponovno prvo ponudi desnu pa tek onda lijevu. To bi značilo da dijete istu cicu dobije dva puta zaredom.
Na taj način dijete dolazi do onog masnijeg mlijeka, a dok je ovo prvo nešto laganije i sad važno za tu žeđ, pa možda dijete želi ipak do 
tog jačeg mlijeka da stvarno bude sito. Jer ako daš obje cice u jednom podoju samo to prvo mlijeko, to ne bi bilo baš dovoljno.


Da li ga dižeš na podrigavanje, da li se možda teško podrigava, da li možda počne plakati jer mu se nakupi zraka u bušici pa ga malo buba,
možda je to razlog njegovog plača, a ne glad. A dok ostane zraka u bšici mislim da može tako malenu bebu zavarati i dati lažan
osjećaj sitosti pa i duže spava? Nisam sigurna u to, ali  mislim da je tako nekako to išlo.

Ali ako ima puno mokrih pelena i toliko kakanih to je super, znak da je beba u redu i da samo morate srediti dojenje i dohranu postepeno izbaciti.
Također je važno da dojite na zahtjev dijeteta, a ne na sat-uru, Znači, kad želi tad i dobije cicu.
Evo jedan link http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=142&Show=841

Jedino ta noć, za tako malu bebu do sedam sati ne cicanja, ne znam, ja se ne bih usudila.
A ne trebaš ga probutiti, u snu-polusnu nek cica. da ga malo sa bradavicom po usnicama potakneš, malo poškakljaš uheko, ponudiš prstić svoj mali da krene
u cicanje pa ubaciš cicu...i da obratiš pažnju da prije noćnog spavanja da se podrigne, da nema slučajno taj lažan osjećaj sitosti.

Super je i bar izdajanje po noći, ali kao što sam rekla, čim više bočice u tak ranoj dobi tim će manje dijete željeti 'mučiti' se na cici,
a ako ti je stalo do dojenja možda vam je lakše sad to prebroditi dok uči nego kasnije.
Jer ipak je cica ne samo hrana, već i maženje i sve ostale blagodati potrebne tako malim bebicama  :Heart:

----------


## Ares

Oka, baš si mi dala korisne informacije, što se tiče podrigivanja tu imamo problem, ne uvijek, ali često....
Mislim da se situacija popravlja, baš sam bila očajna...ne koristim više izdajalicu (cijeli vikend), kad hoće cicati dajem mu cicu, ako neće tu, dajem mu drugu i ne opterećujem se, ako urla jer je još gladan napravim mu malo dohrane (najviše 3x na dan po 30 ml) i to uglavnom ne popije sve, znači da ipak nije toliko gladan...
Noć nam se malo promjenila, sad se budi u 23,00 i zaspi tek u 3,00, ali nije mi to sad bitno, uglavnom to vrijeme iskoristimo za cicanje.
Rezultat je prirast težine od 140g u 3 dana, jutros ga je patronažna vagala!!!
Sad još samo da postepeno izbacimo dohranu i nitko sretniji od mene.....a bočice su napravile svoje, čim mora više povući na cici odmah se ljuti, sav se zacrveni, gura cicu, mlatara rukama i nogama, ali sredit ćemo i to..... meni je smo bitno da i dalje voli cicu i da nešto vuče i da nije gladan!

----------


## lastavica1979

Ares ja istu priču imam kao i ti,al ti jos stignes ispravit ja bojim se vise ne.Isto prvo dajem cicu jednu jer u jednoj imam manje mlijeka u drugoj vise pa mu dam drugu pa sam u pocetku isto dohrane dala 30 ml sad s mjesec i pol popije i 90ml. Kroz bocicu mu ide lakse al ipak mu je cica draza. Ja sam sad probala dat mu cicu kad sam izbaci cicu onda ga dignem da podrigne i onda ga opet stavljam na istu cicu,tako da vec dva dana jako malo dohrane pojede.Probaj forsat cicu. Poslije ce kad se bude dero i odbijo cicu lakse ti bit uvalit mu fasicu a imas koliko toliko mlijeka.

----------


## Ares

Malim koracima idemo dalje...mislim da mi je bolja situacija s mlijekom jer se danas jadničak zagrcnuo na cici, baš sam sretna bila.... dvaput je danas ispustio cicu jer mu je previše teklo, a ono iz nje mlaz potekao sve po meni, bilo mi je žao mlijeka a s druge strane vidim da ga ima....

Lastavice, forsiram ja cicu maksimalno, danas smo cijeli dan na njoj, vidim da je zadovoljan...malo ga muči zaspati poslije, jer inače s dohranom samo bi se onesvijestio, jadničak, ali ja legnem s njim i uvalim mu opet cicu za uspavljivanje....eto sad spava ko velik!
Danas samo sam mu prilikom jednog obroka dala dohranu, možda još jednom noćas, pa ću do kraja tjedna pokušati posve ukinuti...uopće danas nije urlao, malo je bio nemiran ali to ne povezujem s gladi....nadam se da ćemo uspijeti...
Nas je ta bočica dobro zaribala, ali što sam mogla, previše je izgubio na težini i još dehidrirao...ako se uspijemo iz ovog izvući ne želim više očima vidjeti bočicu!

----------


## oka

Ares čestitam na upornosti i želji za dojenjem i drago mi je da su ti moje riječi nekako pomogle.  :Heart: 

Polako samo, nemoj se razočarati ako nastane problem, svi smo imali problema, netko je posegnuo za bočicom netko nije, 
glavno je da dijete ima dovoljno, da puni pelene redovito, a ove muke po dojenju, a ko ih nema?
Meni je dojenje tako malih beba sve samo ne lako i jednostavno  :Smile: , ali je u drugu ruku opet jedino najbolje za dijete.

Što se tiče spavanja, znaš li da neke bebe ne spavaju :Yes: , da je onaj izraz :'spava kao beba' u večini slučajeva laž  :Grin: ?

Moja prva je spavala u prvoj godini života pet puta po pola sata, pa smanjila na tri puta po pola sata, a sa dvije više nije spavala po danu  :Smile: .
A noći je cicala svaka pola sata jer je takvo dijete. Dok je drugi puno bolje spavao i puno manje se budio, sve ti ovisi o djetetu, nema pravila.

Naravno da ti zaspi od dohrane kad teško pada na želuček pa ga uspava dok majčino mlijeko brže i češće traži, a traži i majku
i njezinu nježnost i toplinu dodira...ima ti tu svega lijepoga.

Što se tiče tog zagrcavanja, kad ti poteče mlijeko tj. let down=otpust mlijeka kad nastupi mlijeko može
špricati u jakom mlazu, u tom slučaju pripremi si ručnik ispod cice, kad osjetiš da ide taj prejaki mlaz i da 
djetetu smeta, lagano (sa prstom u čošku usana) izvadi cicu iz bebinih ustiju i brzo ručno izdoji u ručnik da prestanu jaki mlazevi pa
se opet bacate na cicanje.
Ponekad se dijete u tom jakom naletu mlijeka naguta i zraka, pa se znaju ljutiti, e onda je dobro dignuti dijete da se ako treba podrigne pa 
opet dalje nastaviti dojenje.

Kažeš da mu i po noći daješ dohranu, zašto, zar plače ili odbija?
Najvažnije za količinu mlijeka je ta noć i noćno dojenje. Dok još moraš davati dohranu pa davaj mu po danu,
a noć pokušaj dojiti, po noći bi trebala ti biti i opuštenija i mnogo je lakše dok je beba u polusnu ili?

----------


## laumi

potpisujem spajalicu i apricot i dodajem da je moja E. rođena za vrijeme najvećih vrućina i tražila je non-stop sisati, često i svakih 10 - 15 minuta. a bome je tražila i pažnju i maženje (i danas, sa 4 godine je takva).
mislila sam da je gladna pa sam je u početku često nosila na vaganje, čisto da sebe umirim, međutim lijepo je dobivala na težini prva 2 mjeseca po 1 kg, kasnije manje.
tek je s nekih 5 mjeseci uhvatila neki ritam (noću i kasnije).

i zovite SOS za dojenje, tamo će vam najprije riješiti nedoumice.

i sretno, cure, niste same!

----------


## Ares

> Kažeš da mu i po noći daješ dohranu, zašto, zar plače ili odbija?


Dajem mu samo ako traži, npr. noćas završili smo podoj u 2 h i bilo je sve ok, lijepo je podrignuo i zaspao, slijedeće buđenje u 5h, prvo jedna cica, pa druga, pa bi još, pa opet jedna pa druga i onda nezadovoljstvo, gura ih od sebe, mlatara rukama, počinje plakat i ne želi više ni jednu, eh sad dal mu nije išlo ili što ne znam, meni se činilo da traži još...e tad sam napravila malo dohrane, pocicao je svega oko 15 ml, i to je bilo to....od tada je samo na cici i ne traži više....
Sad kad gledam zadnjih 24 sata, samo je 2x tražio, i to tada i jučer ujutro....

Moja velika želja je bila da dojim i tad želja me sad drži, kao i vaša ovdje podrška, samo to mi i treba da hranim svoju upornost. Sama nisam bila dojeno dijete, a to nisam željela za svoje dijete. 
Educirala sam se i znala što želim i što ne želim, ali nisam uspjela izbjeći neke probleme, ali tako je to, svaki početak je težak.
Bila sam presretna kad je beba odmah prihvatila cicu i to ispravno, a bojala sam se da će to biti problem. Kad vidim kako mi se baci na cicu, jednostavno tad znam da ne mogu odustati. 
Problem je nastao i u previše različitih savjeta, od osobe do osobe, od bolničkog osoblja do patronažnih, da ne pričamo o prehrani, ja stvarno nisam znala što u usta staviti, jedni kažu to smiješ, drugi za istu stvar to nikako, a onako iscrpljena poslije poroda bila sam totalno izgubljena.
Sad sam došla k sebi, i radim onako kako mislim da je ispravno, slušam sebe i slušam moju bebu, dojim na zahtjev, jedem i pijem što mi paše i u količinama koje mi pašu, i zasad guramo dalje....

----------


## zeljana02

*Sad sam došla k sebi, i radim onako kako mislim da je ispravno, slušam sebe i slušam moju bebu, dojim na zahtjev, jedem i pijem što mi paše i u količinama koje mi pašu, i zasad guramo dalje....


* :Klap:  :Love: ...bravo...samo hrabro naprijed... :Kiss:

----------


## lastavica1979

moja beba pojede jednu dojku pa onda drugu i opet ga vratim na prvu a on je ljut i baca ju van,onda stisnem dojku a iz nje samo mala kap,ja ne razumijem kako dijete navuce mlijeko koliko mu treba kad mu je sisa mlohava i on ju nece i onda napravim bocicu i pojede 60 ml ko od šuba.Sretna sam da pojede jedan obrok bocice istalo je dojenje,al me i taj jedan obrok smeta i voljela bi ga maknut s bocice.

----------


## martinaP

lastavica, mojih oboje su bili u jednoj fazi jako nezadovoljni kad su se cice "ispuhale", ali to ne znači da više nema mlijeka. Samo da se moraju malo više pomučiti za mlijeko. Ta faza nezadovoljstva je trajala i 2-3 tjedna, ali prošlo je i kasnije je bilo ok. Dok su bili tako nezadovoljni, malo bi ih pronosala, ljuljala, pjevala, i nakon 15 min do pola sata opet stavila (na istu!) dojku. I po više puta tako.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ne znam vise sama kaj da napravim jucer je skroz odbijo prsa ja sam ga stavljala a on je plako svaki put kad bi ga stavila dam mu bocicu samo da ga malo zavaram on miran. Nazalost podrsku od muza nemam,on stalno govori mora papat cicu,a kad mu stavim cicu i beba place onda muz grinta kaj ga silim nek preskocim jedno dojenje. Tesko mi je zbog toga i stalno placem a onda beba to osjeti

----------


## alef

I moj zadnjih dana pocne histerisati na dojci, vristi kao da ima grceve, pa podoji nikako ne idu u komadu, vec ga podignem da se malo smiri i ispocetka... A mlijeka ima, nije do toa sigurno...

----------


## oka

> moja beba pojede jednu dojku pa onda drugu i opet ga vratim na prvu a on je ljut i baca ju van,onda stisnem dojku a iz nje samo mala kap,ja ne razumijem kako dijete navuce mlijeko koliko mu treba kad mu je sisa mlohava i on ju nece i onda napravim bocicu i pojede 60 ml ko od šuba.Sretna sam da pojede jedan obrok bocice istalo je dojenje,al me i taj jedan obrok smeta i voljela bi ga maknut s bocice.


Dijete ti je malo, ali i pametno, zna on da se na cici mora pomučiti, a na flašicu samo curi...
Dok ne daješ flašicu dijete se mora potruditi da cica, nema mu druge. 
Nema veze ako je kap, tovoje tijelo staaalno sttvara mlijeko, iz sekunu u sekundu, a ono što ti stisneš nikako nije
pokazatelj količine mlijeka. A da recimo on cica na prazno nakon par minuta (više možda) samo poteče ko da otvoriš slavinu...
i to se zove nacicavajne i tako si dijete navuče. A ako na svako negodovanje daješ bočicu onda oni to i znaju
pa im ne pada napamet da se potrude.




> Ne znam vise sama kaj da napravim jucer je skroz odbijo prsa ja sam ga stavljala a on je plako svaki put kad bi ga stavila dam mu bocicu samo da ga malo zavaram on miran. Nazalost podrsku od muza nemam,on stalno govori mora papat cicu,a kad mu stavim cicu i beba place onda muz grinta kaj ga silim nek preskocim jedno dojenje. Tesko mi je zbog toga i stalno placem a onda beba to osjeti


Pa koliko ti dijete dobiva mjesečno?
Ako je kilaža u redu, dijete raste i kraće mu treba da se nacica jer jače i brže pocica.
Možda ga sad počeo znimati svijet oko njega pa cica polako pada u drugi plan ili je nervoza zbog vručine i samo žeđ u pitanju.
S vremenom si oni sami pokušavaju nametnuti neki ritam dojenja, a neki i štrajkaju..
Ako gore sve navedeno nije, provjeri usta da ne bi bio kakav soor (bijele naslage u ustima, eksplozivne stolice, svrbež dojki, gljivična infekcija..)
....  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

Sory oka tek sad sam do kompa dosla. Beba dobiva na tezini,al problem je da on cica kad je sisa puna cim vise nije on nece ja stisnem a ono bas izlazi mlijeko.Ja jos uvijek ne znam kad je on sit.Svaki put kad mu dam prsa on hoce cicat i onda povuce dva tri puta kad skuzi da nije mlaz on okrece glavu ja stisnem sisu ono ide.Zvala sam sos i rekla mi je gospodja da mu dam na spricu adaptirano da ga ne skidam odmah s adaptiranog,meni je to nezgodno jer dok navucem spricu dam mu dok drugi put navucem on urla jer je naucio da mu ide u mlazu. A to isto s spricom mu ide brze nego sisa.Jucer sam tak jadna bila dosla nam kumica ima 4 god i jako nepravilan zagriz i rekla joj zubarka da od flasice,tak da am jako zalosna zbog toga,a jako se trudim da dojim

----------


## oka

> al problem je da on cica kad je sisa puna cim vise nije on nece ja stisnem a ono bas izlazi mlijeko


Kad neće jednu cicu ponudi mu drugu. Kad neće tu opet ponudi onu, Pet minuta sim ili tam, ako se počne buniti, prestani sa dojenjem umiri ga, pjevaj, muzika, zatamni sobu... (ja sam glazbu, mir i smanjenje svjetla radila kod svakog dojenja)
Pa mu ponudi opet ili mrvicu kasnije, pa opet ponudiš drugu cicu...možda da tako pokušate za početak.
Pa dok ne shvati da neće uvjek dobiti flašicu nakon što se pobuni?
Ili da mijenjaš položaje?
A da pokupate šetati po sobi i dojiti?


Ne znam, pokušavam ti reći da ako zacendra na cici  ili nakon cice, nije kraj svijeta, za par minuta mu ponudi opet,
il drugu, mijenjajte nešto...proći će vrijeme, možda ga uspiješ zbuniti pa na kraju ipak pocica?

----------


## suzach

evo ovako....
moj sinek Karlo ima točno 2 mjeseca, rođen je sa 4330 g i 54 cm.... samo ga dojim, bez dude i flašice....
nakon 1.mjeseca na vaganju kod doktora dobio je 1,5 kg...jučer smo išli na cijepljenje i pregled u 2.mjesecu i vaganjem je ustanovljeno kako je moj sinek dobio 2,1kg 
te sada teži ukupno 7.6 kg... doktorica se primila za glavu...našpotala nas je onako generalno tako da sam sva posrana išla doma....samo kaj se nisam rasplakala...
rekla nam je kako bi ga trebali hraniti svakih 4-5 sati što je meni nezamislivo.... po ovim vrućinama on traži stalno.... do sada sam ga hranila svaka 2-2,5 h...
dala nam je par opcija.... moramo obavezno uvesti čaj, pustiti ga da plače (ako to možemo slušati)-tako se doktorica izrazila ili ga nosati stalno ako to pali kod 
njega... rekla nam je da je trom i debeo pošto nije mogao dignuti glavu kada ga je okrenula na trbuh....
na očigled stvarno se je zbucao.... samo ga dojim....

MAME MOLIM POMOĆ I SAVJET!!!!!!
UNAPRIJED HVALA!!!!!

----------


## kljucic

Pa još je mali, naravno da je "trom"! Vidjet ćeš kako će se izdužiti kad ga počne zanimati svijet i kad se počne kretat. Probaj mu uvesti malo "tjelovježbe". Stavi dekicu na pod pa se igrajte da ga potakneš da se "kreće".
Nikako ne bih uvodila čaj, niti išta od onog što je pedica navela. Dijete cica koliko mu treba. Velik je rođen pa je i sad dosta težak.
I za još podrške svakako nazovi već gore spomenuti SOS.

----------


## oka

Stalno cica jer je žedan, vrućine su...i nemoj uvoditi čajeke i sl.
Moraš mo dati cicu kad ju traži, sad on ulazi u treći mjesec i polako će opadati želja za cicom i 
više će promatrati svijet oko sebe.

----------


## Beti3

*suzach*, ma trebala si ti dignuti glas. Nisu doktori svemogući. 

Po tablicama će 95 % muške djece sa dva mjeseca imati između 4,1 i 6,7 kg. Znači 5% je lakših ili težih bebača.


Za dojeno dijete je mogući prirast težine do 2,5 kg mjesečno prva tri mjeseca.

A to bi tvoja liječnica trebala znati. A kako bi tek vikala da je dobio premalo.

Za svoj mir izvaži ga za dva tjedna, bez da mu uskraćuješ dojenje. Ako hoćeš daj mu prokuhane vode, ali čaj nije potreban po mom iskustvu. Sigurno će manje dobiti na težini jer će biti sve zainteresiraniji za svijet oko sebe i sve aktivniji.
Nadam se da će ti se još netko javiti i isto te utješiti.

----------


## enchi

Možda da promjeniš pedijatricu? Netko pro-dojeći bi bio bolji izbor.
Potpisujem sve što su cure do sada napisale!

----------


## lastavica1979

oka moja sve zivo radim samo da cica,najdraze mu je bit na prematalici pa kad je tam dobre volje onda ga tam dojim samo kaj se i ja ne popnem na prematalicu,samo to bi me jednom samo izdrzala. Nekak se uspijemo dogovorit da doji ja ga malo varam s špricom( tak mi je savjetnica sos rekla) i onda prebacim na dojku onda vuce malo kad skuzi da mu ne ide kak bi on htio pocne deracina,onda ga dignem da podrigne i opet ga stavljam na dojku i to dojenje traje sat i pol,al opet sam sretna da ista hoce

----------


## Ares

samo da se javim...uspijeli smo!!!  prije mjesec dana u potpunosti sam izbacila ad, nakon toga sam nešto izdajala (ujutro kad je bilo mlijeka i previše, za navečer kad bi ga bilo malo a beba bi cicala), ali evo već neko vrijeme smo isključivo na cici!!!

----------


## Lotta

> samo da se javim...uspijeli smo!!!  prije mjesec dana u potpunosti sam izbacila ad, nakon toga sam nešto izdajala (ujutro kad je bilo mlijeka i previše, za navečer kad bi ga bilo malo a beba bi cicala), ali evo već neko vrijeme smo isključivo na cici!!!



 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:   bravo za vas!!!!!

----------


## Linda

Prekrasna vijest! Čestitke na upornosti i uspjehu!  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

...podizem...
da li mislite da je sada ljeti mljeko generalno vodenastije jer je vruce i treba bebama gasiti zedj?

naime,moja mala ajkulica vuce ko luda,podoji traju cca 40 min (ispod toga nije zadovoljna na dulje vrijeme) i to aktivno,cim zastane ja ju poskakuljam da opet povuce... ispraznimo do kraja jednu ciku i onda predjemo na drugu do pola...rijetko ju zadovolji samo jedna...ako tako pojede onda se probudi za uru.

patronazna prekjucer bila sa digitalnom vagom i po njoj ispada da je u tjedan dobila samo 50gr sto je naravno premalo. kaze ona meni daj izdajalicu da vidimo koliko ide,ja joj kazem da ona nije pokazatelj...u pocetku je islo OK ali je nakon 3-4min ful usporio mlaz...naravno,izdajalica me vuce jedno 4x slabije nego mala!
ugl,ona sumnja u svoju vagu i u pon mi je ugovorila vaganje u pedijatra na pravoj vazi! rekla sam da se necu sekirat ali sa strepnjom iscekujem pon!

popisanih pelena imamo cca 7 dnevno,ali ono fuuul su mokre (koristimo platnene),kakve 2 jusne zlice koje se spominju ko mjera za novorodjencad.
nije kakila vec 6dn,tada je stolica bila zelena,dakle prelazna...to si objasnjavam mozda tom teorijom o mlijeku koje je sada ljeti vodenastije?
kad dobro popapa po danu spava po 3h a po noci je pocela zadnje 2 noci u komadu 6h odvalit! 
i sad mi je paranoja da je moram budit po noci,pogotovo ako se pokaze da je stvarno malo dobila na kilazi!
ima teorija po kojima to nije dobro i nekih po kojima se mora...

meni je mlijeko nadoslo tek 5ti dan,odnosno 2gi dan kad sam dosla doma a zadnje vaganje u bolnici je bilo dakle 2dn prije nego je doslo mlijeko...pa racunam da je onda jos i vise izgubila nego sto je zapisano!

nadam se da pedijatrica kod koje idem nece biti tip koji se striktno drzi tablica i da je pro-adaptirano nastrojena jer cu se pocet raspravljat s njom!!!!
ful agresivno reagiram na ljude koji mi sugeriraju nadohranu,i na mamu sam siznula u bolnici kad mi je rekla:nemas mlijeka,gladna je mala treba joj dat formulu!

----------


## Beti3

Ovo što ti pišeš je posve u redu, baš kako treba biti. 
Jedino da napišeš sa koliko je rođena i otpuštena. Danas ima 10 dana i po tablicama bi trebala dostići porođajnu težinu i ne treba ništa više. 
Buđenje noću ovisi koliko je teška. Ako je bliže 3 kile bilo bi dobro da je još budiš neko vrijeme.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Rodjena sa 3400gr,zadnji put vagana dan prije otpusta - 3050gr.
Mlijeko doslo tek nakon jos 2dn,ako cemo po logici,stigla je jos izgubit bar 50gr!
Po vazi od patronazne prekjucer bilo 3100gr,po meni nemoguce,kad ju je vidila (kako jede,ponasa se itd) i njoj je nevjerojatno!

A kad bi ju budila prespavala bi mjenjanje pelena i na sisi bila toliko pospana da nista ne bi pojela,djabe moje stipkanje...
I onda racunam: ne budi lava dok spava! :Smile: 
Pa zar se ne bi sama probudila da je gladna?

----------


## Beti3

Neke bebe se ne probude same. A ona je samo malo iznad 3000g. Nema ti druge nego do ponedjeljka udarnički. 
Dojiti i danju i noću, nikad ne pustiti razmak veći od 3 sata. I pazi da pojede i ono masnije mlijeko. Imaš negdje kako se rade kompresije. znači pomoći joj stišćući dojku da svo mlijeko popije. 

Nemoj ju prerano premjestiti na drugu dojku, bitno je da isprazni prvu. 

Možda je vaga drugačija, ali svejedno morate dobiti oko 20 g na dan do ponedjeljka da bi pedica bila zadovoljna. 

Puno, puno papati i beba i mama ( nemoj sebe zaboraviti, nek te tetoše i hrane ), pa ćeš vidjeti. Vibram za puno grama na vagi.

Da li je tata stigao?

----------


## zasad skulirana

uffff,a provat cu samo stvarno kad je tako probudim joj se ne jede! pa zar nije i bitno koliko dugo ona sisa?
vecina beba koliko znam ovako u startu sise po 10-15min,ona u 40 sigurno pojede puno vise,pa logicno onda da i dulje spava,sto ne?
svekiji me tetose samo tako,neznam kad sam bolje jela....

evo,sad je jela u 20h20,zaspala je malo prije 21h00,ocekujem budjenje oko ponoc...dakle,imam vremena za poc pod tus i sredit se za spavanje...

tata ce doma 01.09,jedva cekamo...

----------


## Beti3

Te vage, bolje bi bilo gledati bebu a ne grame, ali što ćemo kad kažu da mora dobivati. 
Meni se čini da sve dobro radiš i sigurno će se i vidjeti na tom vaganju. Laku noć i uživajte.

----------


## oka

Kako mijenjaš cice i koliko puta daješ jednu?
Trebala bi recimo dati jednu u jednom podoju, pa prema potrebi i drugu, ali sljedeći puta ponovno dati tu drugu (da ju isprazni do kraja i dođe do masnijeg mlijeka).
Znači onda bi svaki podoj završavala tu drugu i tek onda dobila punu i tako u krug. (mora pamtiti sa kojom završavaš)
Da dobiva samo ono prvo mlijeko to nije dovoljno da dobije baš na težini.

Obavezno ju digni na podrigavanje tako da zrak izađe iz bušice jer u protivnom može biti lažna sitost pa onda i spavaju duže...
Ako želiš dobiti na kilaži budi ju noću, tj ponudi joj cicu bez buđenja, možda primi, a danju ako spava po tri sata, neka, ali ne bi duže.

Što se tiče vaganja, u rodilištu jedna vaga, doma druga pa k pedijatrici na treću, to sigurno neće štimati i 
samo uzburkati tebe, a patronažna te šalje ka pedijatru jer po izdojenom nemaš dovoljno (po njezinoj pretpostavki) i
želi da vas pedijatrica izvaže i ko zna što reći...
Izdnojeno nije mjera ni za što, ja sam izdajala po 20ml i to je mjera? A dijete mi u prvih mjesec dana dobilo 1,5 kg, dakle....
Ja se nikako nisam mogla opustiti i nisam mogla izdojiti nikako ...i nije mi palo na pamet da zbog toga nemam mlijeka već da se teško izdajam.

Ti svakako daj gas i prati mijenjanje cica da 'isprazni' do kraja (iako mislim da u tim prvim danima teško da dijete toliko pocica zato samo ponudi istu cicu bar sva puta), 
ne gledaj dužinu podoja nego prati da guta dok se mlijeko opusti.

 :Heart:

----------


## zasad skulirana

upravo tako kako si napisala i radim oka,jednu pa drugu i na iducem opet onu s kojom smo zavrsili!
ne bi ja to pamtila nego vodim dnevnik od pocetka,sate,duljina podoja,koja sisa (L ili D) + komentare (jeli brljavila ili zustro jela,jeli zaspala na sisi itd...)

dignem je da podrigne i to uradi gotovo za 2-3 sec,odmah! mislim da mi je bljucnula svega 2-3x dosad....

a slusaj,meni se cini da guta stalno! u pocetku mlijeko ide  jako pa ne vuce jako,tocno skuzim kad je ocito dosla do gusceg jer pocme puno jace potezat,i onda 4x potegne pa ko da proguta i sve tako...

ah,vidit cemo kako ce bit u pon...

----------


## oka

Prema tome bi onda trebalo biti sve super!

----------


## zasad skulirana

evo mi dosli od pedijatrice....i ona nakraju ima digitalnu vagu...po kojoj ima jos manje nego po onoj od patronazne-3060!!!!!!
kaze ova da mi dojenje dulje od 10-15min nema smisla jer da ona vuce u prazno i da se umara,da joj dam po 10min jednu pa drugu i da je dojim svako uru i po-dvije a po noci max 4h da pustim da spava. ko njoj padne glukoza u krvi pa se nema snage sama probudit...zanimljivo,nocas je provam probudit,promjenim pelenu prvo da se razbudi i onda idem dat i ona nece...stipkam,cupkam,tresem...ona kunja.....nakon 5 min sam vidjela da od toga nista i pustila je da spava...nakon po ure se sinjorina sama probudi i vuce ko luda....
po doktorici guranje ruku u usta nije nuzno znak gladi vec ko neki primitivni refleks...a nije me ni pitala koliko mokrih pelena imamo...da mi je znat od cega ih je po 7 ful mokro ako nema mlijeka....ugl hoce da preksutra opet dodjemo..sto ce li se revolucionarno za 2dn dogodit neznam..ispada da je narasla 2cm i opseg glave se poveco za 0,5cm...ali ko to su mozda prvi put krivo mjerili u bolnici....i na kraju da se ja ne zabrinjavam,da ona izgleda i ponasa se normalno,da joj nije nista nego eto samo malo dobiva.....
dakle,ja sad njoj moram dic sisu nakon 15ak min(da se ne umara vukuci na prazno)...a dosad bi vukla puno dulje...i onda kad place uvalit joj cucu da se smiri....odlican recept,sto's govorit!

----------


## apricot

čekaj, dijete nije kakalo tjedan dana?

daj mi to napiši:
ima dakle puno popišanih pelena i ništa pokakanih?

----------


## zasad skulirana

kakala je nakraju tek prekjucer,kakica zlatno zuta i malo formiranija,ono nije litavica nego sam mogla skupit i bacit u wc...
ali eto,i sis mi prica,njoj oboje nije prvih mjesec kakalo po 3-4 i do 7dn,nitko tome nije pridodavo vecu paznju jer da je to normalno...

meni se to cini ko da je onda mozda mlijeko jednostavno vodenastije i lako probavljivo?
jer je ljeto i vrucine? (gore sam vec postavila to pitanje/teoriju)
evo sad sam je bila skinula sa sise nakon 12min i prebacila na drugu,prethodno joj obrisala mlijeko oko usta i vidim ga meni na bradavici...

----------


## apricot

istina je da je sada mlijeko vodenastije jer su stravične vrućine

koliko je tada pokakala?
je li nakon prekjučerašnje stolice bila još koja?

----------


## zasad skulirana

pa solidno je pokakala,cula sam kad je to uradila pa sam je prosla odma promjenit,dok sam je brisala onda je jos ispustila,amo rec da se ne bi ni ja tolike stolice posramila,LOL...
otad opet nista....

ja stvarno super zdravo i redovito jedem (unatoc vrucini,sad bi da ne dojim 2x manje jela sigurno),pijem ful tekucine,(kršitelj koda)ove sokice za dojilje,vode...
ma sve radim po PS-u i stvarno me sad ovo izludjuje!!!! kvragu i vage i tablice i norme dobijanja na tezini...

----------


## Beti3

Točno ti je pedijatrica rekla za guranje rukice, to nije znak gladi. Nemoj biti ljuta ni na sebe ni na pedijatricu. Obje radite dobro svoj posao. Beba jednostavno MORA dobivati na težini. Zato ćeš ići opet i opet na vaganje, dok god sve tri (ti, beba i doktorica) ne budete zadovoljne. 

I mi smo to prolazile, sa 2800 trebalo je doć bar na 3500 u mjesec dana. Nije bilo lako, iako mi je to treće dijete i trebala sam znati. Uspavana, majušna, i žuticu imala, ali meni dodavanje AD nije dolazilo u obzir. I tako svaki sat po 10-15 min, buđenje noću, vaganje i gledanje da li se ti prstići debljaju, je ta guza malo manje košćata, a tata daleko, mama tj.ja na sto čuda...Uspjele smo, čim sam se skulirala. :Yes: 

Mislim da ti doktorica dobro savjetuje. Kakvo ti je mlijeko na kraju podoja? Kad stisneš da li je gusto i žućkasto? Na početku je vodenasto, ali poslije je sigurno gusto. 
Nikako nemoj misliti da ti je mlijeko slabo. To ne može biti. Ono je upravo ono što tvojoj bebi treba, ali valjda ne papa dovoljno tog "masnog".

----------


## apricot

onda dobro ako je to takva količina

sviđa mi se što pedijatrica ne paniči
koliko sada dojite noću?

----------


## zasad skulirana

ona bi me toliko iscjedila u tih 40ak min da ja nista nisam mogla poslje istisnut ali kad je jednom bljucla bilo je zuto pa kontam da je dosla do tog masnog! :Smile: 
mozda ga jednostavno ima malo...kad je i mama cijela generalno 'malo masna',ha ha

nocu isto na zahtjev,spa po 4-5h,jednom cak i 6h u komadu!znam,i meni zvuci previse ali sto cu kad sam je bezuspjesno pokusala razbudit da jede...
samo uhvati bradavicu u usta i brlja po njoj,nista ne vuce...jedino da je zalijem brokvom hladne vode da se razbudi!neznam stvarno kako je motivirat da jede kad ju ja probudim ako nece! dr je rekla dakle da ne dam dulje od 4h,nocas cu navit sat i eto,recite vi meni kako ju motivirat da jede???

----------


## apricot

daj mi raspored noćnih hranjenja.
kad je zadnji večernji podoj?
a kada prvi jutarnji?

----------


## zasad skulirana

evo nocas... 23h55 jela 20min lijevu pa 35 desnu,brljala zadnjih 5min i zaspala na sisi
ja je budim u 6h00 ujutro,mijenjam pelenu dok kunja i stavljam na desnu..odustajem nakon 5min
sama se budi u 7h00 i jede 5min D pa 25 lijevu
u 8h00 opet lijeva 20 min

ugl,kako je na zahtjev nema jos bas ritam ali po noci vidim da po 5h odvali u komadu nakon dugog podoja od 40ak min..
kraci podoji tijekom dana - brze mi se probudi...cca ispadne 8-9 podoja u 24h... 
ja stvarno ne mislim ko pedijatrica da ona vuce u prazno kad tako dugo doji,znam kako se ljutila u bolnici dok mi nije nadoslo mlijeko kad je vukla praznu cicu,doslovno ju je mlatila!

i sad me strah da onda ovim limitiranjem podoja ce pojest samo ono vodenasto prvo,i sto onda,hoce doc do masnog kad je stavim opet nakon 2h?

vjerojatno nebitno ali imam mala prsa,po nekoj teoriji mi moramo cesce dojit jer imamo manje 'spremnike' nego vece dojke,ne dakle manje mlijecnih zlijezda nego manje mjesta u dojkama da se napune istim! i nisu mi nesto posebno sada narasle...mislim jesu ali ne ko nekim zenama...

----------


## Beti3

Veličina dojki za uspješno dojenje nije bitna. 
A njen želučić može primiti oko 60ml mlijeka ( mislim da sam točno napisala za dvotjednu bebu ). 
Jesi pročitala ovaj tekst?
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2051
i ovaj?
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2301

Bit ćete vi super.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ovaj prvi vidis nisam,a ovaj drugi s tablicama jesam...
aha,vidis umjesto brokve vode mogu samo uzet mokru krpicu pa je prebrisat,odlicno,to cemo veceras provat!
Ah cini mi se i ranije jer je konacno zaspala (nakon skoro po ure urlanja nakon skracenog podoja) i sad bi ju trebala probudit u 3ipo ako cu se drzat tog da joj strikno svako 2h davam!

----------


## pituljica

ja sam prvih mjesec dana budila po noći, isto je imao tendenciju spavati po 3-5 sati u komadu i nije se sam budio

skinula bih mu pelenu i oprala ga malo hladnom vodom, dizala nogice, stavila čistu pelenu pa onda mokrom tetra pelenom brisala čelo, vrat i prsa. To bi ga obično razbudilo tako da je mogao sisati (nikada nije htio prihvatiti dojku u polusnu), sisao bi aktivno 5 minuta i opet počeo spavati. Onda sam još 5 minuta "hladila" čelo, vrat i dirala ga po stopalima (skužila sam da ga to smeta pa ga malo razbudi i tako nastavi sisati). 
Mi smo išli na kontrolno vaganje nakon 3 dana (bio je star 6 dana) i u ta tri dana je dobio 160 grama, nama je puno značilo što smo vidjeli da ide nabolje. Nakon mjesec dana sam prestala s noćnim buđenjima, a on je polako sam počeo buditi se oiko 2 i oko 5.

Ako ti nije nužda nemoj mrdati iz kreveta, ja sam se prvih dana samo izležavala s malenim (fizički sam bila koma) i svaki put kad bi on zaspao, zaspala bih i ja - taj mi je san značio više od hrane i pića.

----------


## zasad skulirana

hvala pituljica,provat cu tako nocas pa cemo vidit...
ne mrdat iz kreveta? no way za mene,evo sad me ceka roba za prostrijeti...
srecom imala sam ultra lagan porod pa sam skroz fit,osim sto mi fali malo sna stvarno sam super i sve radim po kuci...osim sto ne kuham,svekrva mi donosi tecice svaki dan!
provala sam maloprije spavat kad i ona ali neide...ako je dan meni nemoze san na oci...mogu malo kao kunjat ali to je to...

----------


## oka

> Ah cini mi se i ranije jer je konacno zaspala (nakon skoro po ure urlanja nakon skracenog podoja)


Meni se ovo ne sviđa, ti joj uskračuješ cicu zbog nekakvog kraćeg podoja? 
Beba mora cicati dok joj se cica, neka vuće ako želi vući, tako si navuče više mlijeka ...
Ako dođe u nekakav skok u razvoju i ti ćeš prekidati podoje...kad će si navuči mlijeko?
Ok ne mora spavati na cicama i samo dudlati bradavice, ali dokle god ona navlači sebi mlijeka izvlači ono najmasnije...onda dođe stolica i grami...

Ali ti si napisala da si fit? Ima djece koja jednostavno dobivaju malo na kilaži. možda i vi spadate tu negdje?

----------


## oka

Pokušaj pojačati te noćne podoje, možda da ne legnete u krevet već pokušaš
na rukama u krilu? Možda bi onda cicala?

----------


## apricot

skulirana, nemoj skraćivati podoje, radi baš onako kako si do sada
drži je na dojci dok sama ne pusti.

znam da je to ponekad jako naporno, pogotovo ako nisi tip koji uz dojenje može spavati.
ali, namjesti se tako da dok ona doji - čitaš, gledaš televiziju, razgovaraš telefonom... zamisli da je to vrijeme koje možeš provesti u dokoličarenju.
jer ono to doista i jeste.

----------


## zasad skulirana

oka ni meni se nesvijda ali zelim eto pokusat 2dn onako kako je pedica rekla,po njoj kako sam napisala gore ti dugi podoji nemaju smisla,ona ko vuce na prazno i umori se!
uvela sam rezim po danu svako 2sata po 10-15 max 20 min sisanja a nocas sam je pustila 4h da spava...promijenila sam joj pelenu i prckala po pupku a ona spava...
onda sam je uspjela razbudit sa morkom tetrom i jela je 10ak min...

nije meni naporno apricot,ja se lijepo namjestim i kao sto si rekla : gledam tv,pricam na tel,cackam po netu...nisu mi ni najmanje tesko padala dojenja po 40min ali eto,kaze doktorica da to nema smisla...
i sad neznam jeli umisljam,ali mi se jucer popodne ucinilo da su pelene manje mokre! prije bi ih bas natopila a sada ima onih skolskih 2 jusne zlice!
da ne govorim da su mi se i sise zbunile pa se i one moraju naviknut na novi rezim....

uf,samo da sutra vaga ne pokaze manje nego jucer...onda ce me valjda pustit na miru,ali i reci da je bila u pravu i da nastavim tako- kraci podoji svako 2h...i naravno,necu se usudit vratit na moje kad je ovo ispalo da funkcionira!

Jedino sto sam joj napomenula - rodjena je 09.08 sa 3400gr,zadnje vaganje u bolnici popodne 11.08 3050gr,otpustena ujutro 12.08 a meni mlijeko doslo 13.08!
Dakle 2dn je jos gubila a neznamo koliko...da je gubila tempom kao od rodjenja bila je ona dosta ispod 3kg i onda je to sto sad ima 3060gr OK!!!!
Ali eto,to je samo moja pretpostavka,nemam dokaz....

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ali ti si napisala da si fit? Ima djece koja jednostavno dobivaju malo na kilaži. možda i vi spadate tu negdje?


e,pa i to! kad je sestra u ordinaciji rekla:vidi se da vam je mrsava..a ja kazem:pa pogledajte joj mamu! a ona meni:nema to veze! ma jeli,genetika dakle po njima nema veze...
ja sam po BMI indexu anoreksicna sa 52-53kg na 169cm! jednostavno sam sitne i mrsave gradje,jedem ful ali visak oduvijek samo ide u stomak...
dobro,sad imam 59kg.... :Smile:

----------


## apricot

naravno da ima veze kakvi su roditelji.
da sam na tvome mjestu, vratila bih se na svoj "režim": pedijatrica doista želi najbolje i vidi se da želi da uspijete, ali možda jednostavno ni sama ne zna kako pomoći.

suše pelene su znak da je ono tvoje bilo bolje.
i, pokušaj sljedeće vaganje dogovoriti za tjedan dana, ne prije.
javi nam se čim dođete, da vidimo kako je...

----------


## oka

> ona ko vuce na prazno i umori se


Ne može vući na prazno, mlijeka uvjek ima, cice nisu vrečice koje se isprazne već se mlijeko konstantno stvara i dok ti se čini da
nema, ima, uvjek ima i uvjek ponovno poteče, radi se o tome da je na tebi da se opustiš, a ne da radiš kućanske poslove i da si napeta.
KAd si napetija može biti da se i mlijeko teže ili duže otpušta...svašta može biti...

Dok dijete cica daje tvom tijelu na znanje da treba stvarati mlijeko, čim je dijete manje na cici i manje se mlijeka stvara, čist jednostavno i logično.
Zato skračivanjem podoja kod aktivnog cicanja (a ne cuclanja ili spavanja) prekidaš aktivni podoj i daješ na znanje svojem tijelu
da je bebi mlijeka dosta i to radiš Ti, a ne beba, a da li joj je stvarno dosta onda dok ti to kažeš? Kakvu mogućnost ostavljaš djetetu da 
pokaže da ima neki skok u razvoju kada doslovce 24 sata vise na cicama da prebrode taj skok i navuku si više mlijeka?
....

----------


## oka

Istina JE, da dijete dobije puno mlijeka pri tim prvim otpustima mlijeka, ali to nikako nije sve i to nikako nije
razlog za prekidanjem podoja. Otpusti se mlijeko na istoj cicii drugi puta i treći puta pa i nakon 10 minuta cicanja na prazno
ako si opuštena ono najmasnije mlijeko poteče i to je bit svega...
A tvoja doktorica nije niti prva niti zadnja koja je rekla da je tako kratko vrijeme dovoljno za papanje,
druga stvar da dijete više neće, da mu je dosta kako to obično biva dok malo porastu, ali sad dok su mali
treba im dati na njihov zahtjev i prestati na njihov zahtjev dok se ne uspostavi ritam i količina mlijeka.
A tu je još i djetetova potreba za majčinom blizinom, maženjem...

----------


## zasad skulirana

Evo nas doma...nije dobro....vaga kaze 20gr manje nego jucer...htjela je da uzmem formulu,ja odbila i onda je rekla da moram doc sutra popodne kad je beba ful gladna (hm,a kako cu to ocijenit,ja kad se probudi dam joj) i da tamo dojim!Izvagat ce je prije i poslje i to ce po njima bit sud imam li ja dovoljno mlijeka!!! Mozete mislit kako cu tamo uspjesno i ful podojit,vec sam sad luda i nocas sam isplakala more od nervoze jer me uspijevaju ubijedit da stetim vlastitom djetetu!!!
Po meni nije ni cudo da je izgubila kad sam joj skracivala podoje kako je ona rekla,em sto sam bas nocas prespala alarm i propustila jedno dojenje....

A med. sestra mi je digla tlak ,ja dosla u platnenim pelenama sa coverom i ona meni da zasto ne koristim pelene?A ja njoj pa to su,a ona meni da to ide preko jednokratnih!!!Aloooo!!!! I onda kad sam se ja nasmijala ona je rekla Boze sacuvaj...i poslje kad sam rekla da ne zelim davat formulu je rekla:samo vi po svome,vidimo da vi sve po svome radite...
Dr. kaze danas je 15dn od rodjenja i vise nema pravo gubit,ko dosad je mogla a odsad MORA dobivat na tezini!
Pricala sam joj kako mi je danas pod tusem pocelo curit mljeko iz obje sise a ona da to nista ne znaci,da nemora bit da ga ima dovoljno....o Boze....
Neznam da li da onda sutra recem da idem po drugo misljenje?Onda ce ona naravno popiii ili se uvrijedit....kako da onda ostane pedijatrica maloj? A ona mi je 5min od kuce,druge su puno dalje...

Odlucila sam danas doslovno ne skidat ju sa sise,samo neznam sto mogu napravit u 1dn,hoce li vaga pokazat sutra plus?
Em sto sam u takvom stanju da neznam koju sam sad stetu uopce napravila... sve sam samo ne opustena!
Nocas ju opet nisam mogla probudit,odnosno jesam ali je jela 5min i to slabo,nece da vuce...a kad se sama probudi onda vuce ko luda...
A nesmjem je pustit toliko da spava,nakon 3h je moram probudit!

I  recite vi meni kako da ja sutra odbijem dohranu ako vaga opet pokaze minus???? Sa svekrvom cu bit na ratnoj nozi,jucer mi je vec rekla da ja bice nemam mlijeka pa sam pregrizla jezik,danas sam je poslala u ljekarnu za vrijeme pregleda ali se prebrzo vratila i sve je cula,u autu mi je rekla da se ne zavaravam,da se vidi da mala gubi... 
Jeli ja stvarno stetim bebi ako gubi na kilazi ali ima mokre pelene?(od 20og nije kakala) Kako ce dehidrirat ako piski? Sto joj se moze dogodit?
Fontanela nije udubljena,usta ne paraju suha,koji su jos znakovi? Ponasa se normalno,ima par dana da manje preko dana spava nego ima periode budnosti kad zvjerka uokolo...

Uff,stvarno sam mislila da ja nemam problema sa dojenjem i onda ovo...

Mislim se,ako sutra opet bude gubitak kila da joj samo navecer pred spavanje (koje ionako zeli odvalit 5h u komadu i tesko je budim) dam malo formule i to na spricu,ne dudu,nekih 50ml ne vise...Jedino bi na to pristala!

----------


## enchi

Samo ću kratko - *može dobiti na kilaži u jedan dan* - moj je u bolnici dobio 80 g! I sto mi je dr. rekla da do sutra mora dobiti na težini jer joj se činio nazadovoljan i napravili smo kako i ti kažeš - uredno se nacicavali na svaki kme i drugi dan je frau doktor bila zadovoljna. Premda sam i sama znala da će sve biti ok jer sam tako radila i do tada...

Držim sretnice za dalje!

----------


## Lotta

Ajde se za početak pokušaj malo smiriti. Mislim da nisi trebala svekrvu niti povesti sa sobom, kad ti i onako nije podrška. Kad budeš drugi put išla, fino bebicu u maramu/sling/kolica, i prošetajte, kad ti je već tako blizu. 
Naravno da beba ne smije gubiti na težini, to uopče nije upitno, ali ne znam kako bi takvim tempom koji ti je pedijatrica navela, mogla i dobivati. Neču ulaziti u njenu stručnost, samo ču reći da mislim da su pedijatri opčenito jako loše upoznati sa dojenjem. Naravno, čast iznimkama, ali moja to definitivno nije...
Sva mudrolija je u tome da dijete treba pustiti da cica koliko god dugo i učestalo ono hoće, zato se i zove -dojenje na zahtjev (DJETETA). Pokušajte danas tako, nek bude cili dan na cici ako je potrebno. Za noćno spavanje neman nikakv savjet jer moje dijete još ni sad s 10 mj. nije spavalo duže od 4 sata u komadu, pa eto, ja ti zavidim bar na snu ako ništa drugo.  :Smile:  Probudi je nakon tri sata koliko možeš i nek pojede koliko bude htjela, kad ionako kažeš da navali kad se sama probudi.
Vaganje svaki dan je totalno kontraproduktivno  jer samo stvara nervozu, a to vuče sve ostalo sa sobom, no ipak treba kreniti ta vaga u plus, pa onda pomalo to sve smiriti i dovesti u red. 
Ne trebaš se niti svađati niti opravdavati ni svekrvi, ni doktorici, niti med.sestri. Pokušaj smireno reći doktorici da želiš isključivo dojiti i da si uvjerena da uz njenu podršku to možeš. Njen posao je da reagira ako dijete ne napreduje i to je normalno i poželjno, ali kako češ ti i koliko dojiti, to ti ona ne može reći. Njen način dojenja je potpuno pogrešan i ti to sad znaš, stoga nastavi onako kako kaže zdrav razum i brojne iskusne dojilje ovdje. 
Nadam se da je tvoj muž na tvojoj strani, a svekrvu i sve ostale lijepo zamoli da te sad puste na miru  i posveti se sebi i bebi. Znam da se roba neće sama oprati, niti ručak skuhati, ali to sve može čekati-dojenje ne može. Posveti se sad tome i nek ti to bude trenutno jedina zanimacija. Nora je još malena mrvica i tek se upoznajete, sve će to doći na svoje!!
Sretno!!    :Love:

----------


## Lotta

> onda je rekla da moram doc sutra popodne kad je beba ful gladna (hm,a kako cu to ocijenit,ja kad se probudi dam joj) i da tamo dojim!Izvagat ce je prije i poslje i to ce po njima bit sud imam li ja dovoljno mlijeka!!! Mozete mislit kako cu tamo uspjesno i ful podojit!


Probaj namjestiti tako da kad ti malena zaspe, da ju staviš u kolica ili nosiljku i uputite se polako prema pedijatrici. Kad dođeš tamo dogovoriš se sa sestrom da čim se probudi da je izvaže i onda nađi neki najmirniji kutak(može biti i van ordinacije) i fino je podoji. Kad završi podoj vratite se na vagu. Biti će to dobro!!  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

MM je daleko,jedva cekam da dodje doma za 7dn pa da otkacim sve druge..
Sveki mora ici samnom jer ja vozim (ona ne) i ne zelim dijete stavljat na prednji sic vec straznji a onda onda sjedi pored male.
Autom je 5min,pjeske puuuno vise a setati u 13h00 kad me narucila  po zvizdanu i 36 stupnjeva i nije bas dobra ideja...

Pedica kaze da je i ona odgojila dvoje djece pa da zna...za sve sto sam joj pokusala rec je imala neki protu-odgovor i mogla sam se ja s njom do sutra raspravljat...
Ja se sutra vise necu moci obraniti od dohrane ako vaga ne pokaze plus,mislim mogu slagat da cu joj davat a di sam onda?Uvukla se sad i u mene paranoja da stvarno nesto nije u redu, jer sam 2dn radila po njenom ali prije je bilo po mom pa opet krajnji rezultat nije + na vazi! Ako je pustim da sise dugo koliko hoce onda nemamo dovoljno podoja (8 dnevno sto je minimum) jer nakon sisanja od 40-50 min dugo spava (po pedici je to zbog umora) a po noci je nemogu probudit...

Koliko jos dana smije proc dok ne pocme dobivat?Kad ce ipak taj nedostatak na tezini bit pokazatelj da s dojenjem nesto ne stima?

----------


## anchie76

skulirana,

za početak ne treba ti svekrva u autu pored djeteta... ako dijete plače, ionako ga neće vaditi iz sjedalice za vrijeme vožnje (nadam se  :Smile:  ), dakle njena svrha tamo je nepotrebna.  Dijete je u sjedalici iza, ne može mu se ništa dogoditi - vjeruj nama čija su djeca veća  :Smile:   Ako počne plakati, jedino što možeš napraviti je stati sastrane i smiriti dijete, ili nastaviti voziti ako imate kratko.  Dakle svekrva ti tu ništa ne pomaže niti može.

Što se dojenja tiče, ja bih ti savjetovala da sad uvedeš ono vojni režim da imate 12 podoja u 24 sata.  12 AKTIVNIH podoja, dakle da se vidi da beba aktivno siše.

Ovo vaganje svaki dan je preveliki stres za tebe i lako je moguće da ta situacija blokira otpuštanje mlijeka kod tebe.  Mi ne preporučamo vaganje češće od 7 dana, no ajde i da hoće za 3 dana i to je bolje od svaki dan.

Ti doji 12x dnevno, lezi s djetetom po cijele dane, spavaj i odmaraj, pokušaj se opustiti maksimalno - ono zaboraviti na svijet oko sebe.  Prati dijete kako se ponaša (mora moći plakati, biti aktivno - mahanje rukama nogama itd), prati pelene, mora imati popišanih, ako ih nema 5-6 u 24h to je znak za paniku, ako ih ima, panike nema.  I ako ima stolicu to je još bolji znak.  Pusti je da sisa koliko hoće, ali gledaj da to bude AKTIVNO sisanje (dakle gutanje), a ne spavanje na dojci - velika razlika.

Ova cijela situacije je preveliki stres na tebe i normalno da je teško uspjeti u takvom okruženju.

Djeluješ mi kao mama lavica, rastjeraj sve od sebe koji ti ne daju podršku i daj vam vremena da uspijete  :Love:

----------


## Beti3

Na tvom mjestu ja bih poslala svekrvu neka odmah sad kupi vagu za vaganje bebe koliko god koštala. 

Bebu na vagu čim se probudi, zapisati točno grame. Zatim bebu na cicu i kad SAMA pusti ponovo s njom na vagu, u istoj robi, u ISTIM pelenama. Važno je da sve što je u peleni tamo i ostane za vrijeme vaganja.

I tako svaki put sve do sutra popodne. Nema spavanja. Tako ćeš znati koliko pojede po obroku i u 24 sata. 

Ovo može biti zastarjeli način ali u vašem slučaju dat će najbolje podatke. I molim te, napiši kako je. I davaj papat stalno. 

I ono najgluplje što mogu napisati : ne nerviraj se. Ali, pokušaj. Bilo bi lakše da je tata tu, razumijem te.

----------


## anchie76

i nikako ne pristaj na vaganje prije ili poslije podoja - ZAGARANTIRANO brojke neće biti kakve dr očekuje. To je praksa koja je stara i napuštena jer je dokazano neuspješna.

----------


## anchie76

> Na tvom mjestu ja bih poslala svekrvu neka odmah sad kupi vagu za vaganje bebe koliko god koštala. 
> 
> Bebu na vagu čim se probudi, zapisati točno grame. Zatim bebu na cicu i kad SAMA pusti ponovo s njom na vagu, u istoj robi, u ISTIM pelenama. Važno je da sve što je u peleni tamo i ostane za vrijeme vaganja.
> 
> I tako svaki put sve do sutra popodne. Nema spavanja. Tako ćeš znati koliko pojede po obroku i u 24 sata. 
> 
> Ovo može biti zastarjeli način ali u vašem slučaju dat će najbolje podatke. I molim te, napiši kako je. I davaj papat stalno. 
> 
> I ono najgluplje što mogu napisati : ne nerviraj se. Ali, pokušaj. Bilo bi lakše da je tata tu, razumijem te.


Ne bih ovo preporučila nikako.  Moja preporuka je GLEDATI dijete i njega promatrati a vagu baciti što je moguće dalje od vas, i idealno vagati tek svakih par dana.  Nikako svaki dan, a još gore više puta dnevno.  Pa to je neviđeni stres!  Šta kad vaga pokaže da dijete nije pojelo "dovoljno" - i šta znači "dovoljno"?

To se nikako ne preporuča više jer će vam zasigurno zakomplicirati cijelu stvar i odvesti vas na put adaptiranog.

----------


## anchie76

> Evo nas doma...nije dobro....vaga kaze 20gr manje nego jucer...


klinci dobivaju skokovito na kilaži, baš zbog toga se ne preporuča vaganje češće od 7 dana jer se u tih 7 dana iskristalizira dobitak.  I baš to je problem, kada vaga pokaže manje nego što smo očekivali, to je onda problem i panika, a moguće da realno nije tako strašno kako se čini.

----------


## Beti3

Kod doktora neće dati dobre podatke, ali doma vjerojatno hoće. Kod dr je jednokratno, to nije podatak za ništa. 
Nekima će vaganje pomoći da dojenje ostane jedina hrana. Zastarjelo ili ne, mama će biti u miru znajući da je njeno mlijeko dovoljno.

----------


## anchie76

Kako nalijećem na postove, tako se referiram.  Apricot ti je dobro rekla, nemoj skraćivati podoje, samo prati da 12x dnevno AKTIVNO sisa, da aktivno guta mlijeko ono gulp gulp gulp... hoće li između spavati na sisi ili neće, nebitno je.

----------


## anchie76

> Kod doktora neće dati dobre podatke, ali doma vjerojatno hoće. Kod dr je jednokratno, to nije podatak za ništa. 
> Nekima će vaganje pomoći da dojenje ostane jedina hrana. Zastarjelo ili ne, mama će biti u miru znajući da je njeno mlijeko dovoljno.


Ne govorimo istim jezikom očigledno.  Vaganje se preporuča svakih 7 dana baš zato što je prije toga nepozdano, vagao ti doma ili kod doktorice.  Šta ako joj doma vaga drugi dan pokaže 20g manje, misliš da bi se dobro osjećala?

Vagu treba ZABORAVITI na par dana, dojiti max, pratiti da dijete AKTIVNO siše i gledati pelene.  Dakle ne gledati vagu nego dijete.

----------


## Indi

Mlijeko i jest dovoljno!
Savjetnice su ti sve napisale.
Treba samo uskladiti "režim" dojenja,tj. vratiti se dojenju koje ste prakticirale te ga još malo pojačati, opustiti se i samo popolako.
Učestalo vagane je doista samo stres jer hrani nesigurnost koja je po meni nepotrebna jer ste bile dobro krenule.
Skulirana, ostani i dalje skulirana, sve izbaci iz glave i aktiviraj podoje.
Razbuđuju je, pogotovo noću: mokra pelena iza vrata, presvlačenje, koža na kožu, digni je sa sise pa ponovno stavi. Može biti malo naporno, pogotovo jer si sama, ali proći će i to.

I samo hrabro naprijed

----------


## Beti3

> Te vage, bolje bi bilo gledati bebu a ne grame, ali što ćemo kad kažu da mora dobivati. 
> Meni se čini da sve dobro radiš i sigurno će se i vidjeti na tom vaganju. Laku noć i uživajte.


anchi, vidi moj post, prvi na ovoj strani.

I ja sam protiv vage, ali skulirana je sada daleko od svog nicka i mora odmah dobiti potvrdu da dobro radi, zar ne, zasad skulirana?

Zato bi ju ovaj opisani postupak vaganja mogao umiriti. To su radili jednom mom djetetu nakon operacije i meni je, a i doktorima, pomogao da ostanemo na samom dojenju.

----------


## anchie76

> anchi, vidi moj post, prvi na ovoj strani.
> 
> I ja sam protiv vage, ali skulirana je sada daleko od svog nicka i mora odmah dobiti potvrdu da dobro radi, zar ne, zasad skulirana?
> 
> Zato bi ju ovaj opisani postupak vaganja mogao umiriti. To su radili jednom mom djetetu nakon operacije i meni je, a i doktorima, pomogao da ostanemo na samom dojenju.


A ako joj vaga ne pokaže ono što očekuje? Šta ćemo onda? to će je zagarantirano odvesti na put adaptiranog.  Baš zbog toga što se vrlo lako može dogoditi da vaga ne pokaže ono što očekujemo, ne preporuča se često vaganje jer to zaista nije realan pokazatelj.

Svakih 7 dana je realan pokazatelj, češće od toga nije.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Eto,dakle sutra idem raditi nesto sto zagaratirano nije dobro,jos gore ako pokaze vaga po dr. premalo to ce njoj bit dokaz da je bila u pravu i da moram uzet adaptirano!
To sto vi kazete,zastarjela praksa i vise se ne primjenjuje,na koga i sto da se ja referiram?Ako samo spomenem site Roda mogu mislit reakcija...jer ja sam laik a ona je doktor,moji argumenti nemaju podlogu kao njeni,jel'...

Znam i ja da mi samo treba vremena,to sam joj pokusala rec:imam ugovoren prvi pregled 09.09,mjesec dana nakon rodjenja,zasto me ne pustite do tada?
A ona meni da dijete moze izgubit do 10% od svoje tezine do 15 dana nakon poroda,to je danas,a ona je izgubila i pinkicu i vise i to je to!Vise nesmije!
Po njoj ja vise nemam vremena i sutra MORAM uvest dohranu ako bude gubila na kilazi ili ako ispadne da je nedovoljno pojela u tom jednom podoju...
Ja se sutra vise necu moci odupirati ako vaga opet bude u minusu!!!!

Evo od 1h ujutro smo vec sad na 8 podoja,stavljala sam je i svaku uru jer je zakmecala...ljutila bi se i ko nece da vuce a kad makne usta vidim malo mlijeka na bradavici...protestira je mora vuc,nije joj onaj prvi mlaz kad samo tece...a danas sam prvi put vidjela da se zagrcnula i maknula jer je prejako teklo mlijeko...to mi se jos nije dogodilo!
Inace,vise mi nisu skoro nikako tvrde sise,reko bi da nema nista u njima a citajuci ovdje vidim da je bas to pozitivno i znak da je sve OK!
Cim ona stane sa sisanjem ja ju poskakuljam,ne dam joj da meditira! To je jedino tesko postic po noci,po danu ne!

----------


## oka

One su mekanije jer se brže prazne i jer beba konačno češće i na svaki kme cica. Da prestane na nekoliko sati
cice bi se opet osjetno napunile. Zato ne čekaj nikakva punjenja nego samo nudi na svaki kme.
Kućannske poslove stavi u drugi plan, opusti se da ti ne šteka otpust mlijeka, i ako ti prejako krene i beba ljuti
na par sekundi odmakni bebu da najači mlaz stane pa opet daj bebici...
Ah, bori se, nedajte se  :Heart: 
ako na kraju krajeva i ne uspiješ uvjeriti doktoricu nema veze, gledaj ako je za bebino dobro jedna flašica nije propast svijeta,
iako je naravno dobro da ne treba, ali ako se i to dogodi, nema veze, ti dalje nastavljaj dojiti i boriti se, nitko ti to ne može oduzeti.
I zbog toga se ne uzrujavaj, opusti se, sve će biti u redu, to su ti početnički problemi, nisi niti prva niti zadnja...

----------


## Ares

Zasad skulirana, samo te želim ohrabriti i kao što oka kaže nisi ni prva ni zadnja, evo i ja sam imala sličnih problema...beba sad ima 2,5 mj, odmah po izlasku iz bolnice beba mi je pala više od 10% (nisam im dala da ju nadohranjuju), zatim je dehidrirala, nije bilo dovoljno mlijeka, imala sam nervoznu bebu na cici, morala sam uvesti jedan obrok ad tj. nadopunjavala sam, bila sam očajna ...borba je trajala mjesec dana....mlijeko se uspostavilo, izbacila sam potpuno ad prije cca mj i pol, uspostavila se ponuda i potražnja, i na zadnjoj kontroli u mj i tjedan dana dobio je 1490 g na samo cici!
I da, cice su mi mlohave :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Hvala ti Ares,pomaze kad procitam slicnu pricu....kad si davala taj dodatni obrok jesi li se onda ti malo izdajala,da i prsa ne preskoce taj 1 podoj? Nisi imala problema s tim?

Ako dodje do toga,ja cu ga sigurno davati navecer jer evo maloprije sam je opet bezuspjesno budila...uspjela je 5min pocicat i nece vise...spava ko top.....i samo se mrsti kad ju mokrom tetrom mazim...ali da zine nema sanse!Onda joj uvalim silom bradavicu i samo tako stoji....

Sad cekam da se sama probudi ili ju ja opet u 22h00 pokusavam.... :Sad:  Nadam se da ce se sama uskoro probudit jer mi ne idu ova prisilna hranjenja....
Dogurala sam do 10 podoja,neznam koliko cu puta jos uspjet nocas.....navijat cu sat pa cemo vidit....

----------


## Ares

Svašta sam ja radila ne samo izdajala, na prethodnoj stranici su ti moji očajnički postovi, na početku dva puta sam htjela odustati, ali srećom imala sam pored sebe muža koji mi to nije dozvolio, a i cure ovdje su mi razjasnile neke stvari, bitno je samo da budeš uporna...
Postalo je lakše kad sam počela osjećati otpuštanje mlijeka, te kad mi je jedna mama rekla da izdajalica nije pokazatelj količine mlijeka, i kao što oka kaže stavi kućanske poslove u drugi plan, ja sam se otkačila od svega i bavila se samo s time, bebi je po cijele dane bila cica u ustima sve u cilju povećanja proizvodnje.
A to buđenje bebe meni je bilo grozno, danju nije bio neki problem, ali noću, svašta sam pokušavala, a on samo spava....spasila sam se onaj dan kad mi je partonažna rekla da super dobija na težini i da ga ne budim više, ali da pazim da ne prođe 6 sati.
Tek sad kad vidim rezultate moje borbe rješila sam se osjećaja nesigurnosti i uvjerenja da mi je beba gladna, mm je jednom prilikom bebi govorio "uh, što si se ubucio, mama ti daje stalno cicu jer misli da si ti gladan, a ti ne znaš reći ne".

----------


## oka

Pa to je to, i moja je bila 'gladna', a dobivala je iznad kile, radi se o tome da se bojimo i da smo strašno nesigurne, a time štetimo djetetu...
A ako smo pak presigurne pa niti to ne valja  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Skulirana, ako dođe do toga da moraš nadohranjivati.. nikako to nemoj raditi na bočicu!  to bi vam u trenutnoj situaciji zaista moglo jako zakomplicirati dojenje, ako dohrana mora ići neka ide na čašicu ili špricu  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

skulirana, jesi li probala raditi kompresije?

kada je malena na dojci, palcem pritišći masnije mlijeko prema bradavici. kreni skroz gore od ključne kosti i guraj prema dolje.
zamisli da imaš gumeno crijevo za polijevanje vrta u kojem je zapela loptica pa je strebaš istisnuti van. tako ti istiskuj palcem prema dolje, prema bebinim ustima i bradavici.

znam da si u stresu i ne znam koliko ti pomaže ovo što smo se sve sjatile oko tebe da pomognemo. nije to zato što si ti u ogromnom problemo nego najviše stoga što je i većina nas bila u toj panici i strahu, a nismo imale nikoga.

imaš li kakvu prijateljicu koja ti je podrška i koja ti može doći?
meni je dojenje najbolje išlo (a imala sam gomilu problema sa prvim djetetom) kad sam razgovarala s nekim, nisam mislila na dijete i dojenje i istovremeno držala dijete na dojci.

tu sam metodu poslije primjenjivala kod drugih i uvijek je palilo.
ovi svakodnevni odlasci pedijatrici, vaganje, pisanje po forumu i iščekivanje odgovora... povećavaju stres i umanjuju otpuštanje mlijeka.

polako, polako...

----------


## oka

Ja pak nisam mogla dojiti i razgovarati dok nisu već veliki bili, uvijek, ali uvijek sam morala
imati mir da se mogu opustiti...jer nikako da se mlijeko otpusti. A tako sam željala da me to ne muči,
ali nisam si mogla pomoči, valjda jer sam jednostavno takva kakva jesam, a ima nas svakakvih  :Smile:

----------


## suzach

Par postova gore pričala sam kak nas je doktorica našpotala jer je sinek buco.....
Danas sa 3,5 mjeseca mogu reći da se dosta toga promijenilo.... Sam traži jesti svaka 3 do 4 sata... Podoji traju maximalno 15 minuta (preporodila sam se!!!). Puno mi je pomogla savjetnica na sos telefonu za dojenje.... Upalile su se cike jer je počeo manje jesti... Isprazni samo jednu po podoju i to je to.
Vagala sam ga danas i ima točno 10 kg; dugačak 67 cm (rođen sa 4330g i 54 cm)... Još uvijek je buco... Mislim da će nas opet špotat pedica na pregledu sa 4 mjeseca.... Ovaj put ne bum bila tiha ko prošli put....

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Skulirana, ako dođe do toga da moraš nadohranjivati.. nikako to nemoj raditi na bočicu!  to bi vam u trenutnoj situaciji zaista moglo jako zakomplicirati dojenje, ako dohrana mora ići neka ide na čašicu ili špricu


naravno,tako sam i namjeravala,imam sprice od 10ml pa cu s njima davat zlu ne trebalo!
u bolnici sam joj jednu noc na nagovor sestre dala malo glukoze isto tako na malu spricu!




> skulirana, jesi li probala raditi kompresije?
> 
> kada je malena na dojci, palcem pritišći masnije mlijeko prema bradavici. kreni skroz gore od ključne kosti i guraj prema dolje.
> zamisli da imaš gumeno crijevo za polijevanje vrta u kojem je zapela loptica pa je strebaš istisnuti van. tako ti istiskuj palcem prema dolje, prema bebinim ustima i bradavici.
> 
> znam da si u stresu i ne znam koliko ti pomaže ovo što smo se sve sjatile oko tebe da pomognemo. nije to zato što si ti u ogromnom problemo nego najviše stoga što je i većina nas bila u toj panici i strahu, a nismo imale nikoga.
> 
> imaš li kakvu prijateljicu koja ti je podrška i koja ti može doći?
> meni je dojenje najbolje išlo (a imala sam gomilu problema sa prvim djetetom) kad sam razgovarala s nekim, nisam mislila na dijete i dojenje i istovremeno držala dijete na dojci.
> ...


ma meni pomaze citati postove ne brini!
nisam dosad radila kompresije,pokusat cu i to!vidim da se ovim rezimom mlijeko stvarno povecalo,maloprije se opet zagrcnula na pocetku pa sam promijenila polozaj i vise mi bljuca,prije nije skoro nikako,unatoc tome sto podrigne! 
danasnji mi se dan cini ko jedan veliki podoj,stalno je na sisi i ako predvecer kad podjem po vazi opet bude minus stvarno cu bit uvjerena da nesto debelo ne stima i ubacit taj jedan obrok dohrane na spricu!

da je ona samo malo dobila na tezini pa bi rekla:tko sisa pedicu,ali plasi me sto GUBI!!!!!

mene vidis razgovor dekoncentrira,volim bas gledat kako jede,ako treba poskakuljat je da ubrza,ispravit polozaj isl....
maloprije sam sa MM skypala a ona ispustila bradavicu a ja nisam ni skuzila na prvu...

krenut cu oko 18h00 u pedice -sama, rekla sam svekijima,malo su protestirali da kako cu sama ali sto cu im ja...otkantala sam ih!

----------


## anchie76

> krenut cu oko 18h00 u pedice -sama, rekla sam svekijima,malo su protestirali da kako cu sama ali sto cu im ja...otkantala sam ih!


Bravo, prvi korak uspješno odrađen  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Držim fige da ta odvratna vaga pokaže više grama.

----------


## anchie76

> Držim fige da ta odvratna vaga pokaže više grama.


 :Yes: 

Ja sam sigurna da uskoro i hoće.. čini se da stvari idu na bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

> Pedica kaze da je i ona odgojila dvoje djece pa da zna...za sve sto sam joj pokusala rec je imala neki protu-odgovor i mogla sam se ja s njom do sutra raspravljat...


Nemoj trošiti energiju na raspravljanje s njom, ona će uvijek biti u pravu. Poštuj je, ona je ipak doktorica tvog djeteta i želi mu dobro. Mogla je odgojiti desetero djece, ali ako ih nije oddojila, opet ne zna...  Ti znaš za sebe i svoje dijete najbolje, a savjet njen ili bilo čiji poslušaj pa sama razluči što s njim. 

Već se da primjetiti da je to sve krenulo i uvjerena sam da će biti dobro!! :Love:  
Sretno!!!

----------


## zasad skulirana

Evo nas...dakle,ne ide na gore ali ni na bolje...danas po vazi stagniramo...dojila sam ju cca 40 min, i ko za despet mi meraci,polako jede i svako malo sam je morala ceskat da se aktivira...sestra me je dosla gledat pa mi je sugerirala kompresije,odosno da rukom pritisnem sisu blizu aureole i time njoj oslobodim malo nos jer ga bas zabije u sisu i vjerojatno teze i dise tako! Nakon toliko dojenja, vaga je bila samo 20gr u plusu....po njima to nije bas dovoljno...kako sam donjela svoj dnevnik dojenja da pokazem dr je rekla:pa kako to,vidi koliko te puta mama jucer dojila...ni njoj nije jasno kako vise ne pokazuje vaga...rekla je da opet dodjemo u subotu ujutro ali nije vise spominjala dohranu!
Ja sam rekla da sam joj davala sisu na svaki kme a ona da tako nastavim....

Eto,ceka nas opet besana noc,nadam se da ce u subotu vaga pokazat plus i da necemo vise morat ici ovako cesto tamo...

----------


## apricot

ajde, bolje je...
po ovakvim vrućinama teško je "nabiti" gramažu, ali mi to moramo.

i dalje doji što češće, vlaži joj glavicu blazinicama ili mokrom rukom, radi kompresije: i te koje ti je sestra pokazala (za bolje otpuštanje i razbuđivanje djeteta) i one koje sam ti ja rekla.
razgoliti je što više možeš.
mora krenuti!

kako stojite danas s pelenama?

----------


## oka

Uf, dobro je da ne pada, nije vam lako, ali nadam se da uz našu podršku budete uspjele i jedva čekam dan dok
napišeš da napredujete, jer bebe vole to samo najednom pokazati.
Znaš, ko zna kako bi to izgledalo kad bi svi morali na vaganja u toliko malo dana, nedaj da te to obeshrabri,...dobro je, vidiš da vam
i pedijatrica daje šansu, znači da ste na dobrom putu. Svi smo uz vas  :Love:

----------


## zasad skulirana

s pelenama cini mi se samo 5 mokrih danas...malo sam pogubila konce....

ono sto sam primjetila a zaboravila reci pedici,evo gledam je bas sad to radi....znate ono kad taman tonete u san i odjednom imate feeling ko da cete pasti iz kreveta pa se cijeli trznete?e pa ona to radi i to prilicno cesto dok spava,odnosno tone u san! cijela se trzne i pritom ruke podigne u zrak i rasiri prste...maloprije ju pokrijem tetrom i kad ju je dotakla tako se trznula cijela...ko da se bori sa snom i cijelo vrijeme je samo u nekom polu-snu pa na sve trza...i onda bice kad treba utonut dublje tako se prene...

----------


## Anemona

To trzanje ti je normalno, to je refleks koji se izgubi s vremenom, ne znam više točno kad.

----------


## Beti3

to ti je moorov refleks, sasvim normalan za novorođenče. 
no,time pokazuje da ju ili prenaglo spustiš ili okreneš, ustvari traži da obzirnije postupaš s njom. neke bebe su jednostavno osjetljivije.

pročitaj i pogledaj baby handling, probat ću ti ja nać link.

----------


## Beti3

baby handling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfZDWtXDewA

refleksi
http://www.trudnoca.net/tekst.php?id=86&Refleksi

i neke bebe obožavaju zamatanje, swaddling. sad je vruće i tetra je dovoljna. meni i mojim bebama je ta metoda donijela puno mira, ali ne paše svakoj bebi, treba isprobati
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSYPqGtFBYQ

----------


## apricot

Moorov je jako širenje ruku i nogu kao reakcija na neki snažan podražaj. (Doktori ga kontroliraju taka da povuku podlogu na kojoj beba leži).

skulirana, ti govoriš o onim trzajima kada dijete leži/spava i ništa se oko nje ne događa?
to je sasvim normalno jer sazrijeva neurološki sustav.
samo pogledaj grči li se ili izvija pri tim trzajima.
ako je to samo ono kao kad se mi odrasli "uvodimo" u san, to je najnormalnije.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> to ti je moorov refleks, sasvim normalan za novorođenče. 
> no,time pokazuje da ju ili prenaglo spustiš ili okreneš, ustvari traži da obzirnije postupaš s njom. neke bebe su jednostavno osjetljivije.
> 
> pročitaj i pogledaj baby handling, probat ću ti ja nać link.


baby handling brosura isprintana i uvezana stoji na stolu od dana kad sam dosla doma iz bolnice!  :Smile: 
jos u bolnici sam pricala sa pedicom dok ju je pregledala pa kad sam spomenula da cu koristit platnene,vidjela je da me ful sve zanima pa mi je rekla:znate,mi ovdje neispravno 'rukujemo' djecom (a med sestra ju pogleda s upitnikom)...ako vas zanima,progooglajte pojam baby handling...i onda mi isprica o tom imitiranju djecjih pokreta,kako sestre u bolnici nemaju vremena za pravilno presvlacenje pelena pa onda brzinski onako podizu noge sto se nesmije! 
ja sam se inace zgrazala kako sestre rukuju djecom kad je bilo vrijeme kupanja,pogotovo jer kad sam ja bila u bolnici su bili preoptereceni,svi kreveti su bili puni i hendlali su ih ko na pokretnoj traci...grozno....

----------


## zasad skulirana

Nego da ja ispricam kako je prosla noc....dobro je sto nece malena da se budi,ali nazalost ni mama joj nije puno bolja! :Sad: 
Navila sam sat u 00h30,probudim se i privucem je sebi da papa u lezecem polozaju...big mistake! Zaspala sam bice za koji minut,mozete mislit sto je ona jela....naravno,nisam bila odma navila sat za iduci podoj,to radim na kraju,i spontano se probudim tek u 4h00 ujutro!!!!!Srecom,tada je htjela jesti,nisam se morala puno trudit da je razbudim,a iduci podoj oko 7h00 sam 20 minuta provela dirajuci i masirajuci je mokrom pelenom,nesto nevjerojatno...samo se mrsti...nekako se konacno razbudila i jela....ali zato otad,kad se ona konacno razbudila je vec 3x bila na sisi,stalno je htjela jest i ima evo tek 20min da je zaspala!

uffff....jedva cekam da se MM vrati i preuzme odgovornost za nocna budjenja i mame i Nore a dotad 2 sata navijam i jedan ce bit na drugom kraju sobe da se moram ustat ugasit ga!
Nadam se da nisam previse stete uradila sa tim razmakom,prsa su se napunila na ocigled do 4 ujutro....sad su opet splasnula jer ih je dobrano iscjedila....
Sad stalno mecim sisu tokom podoja i oslobadjam joj nos da moze bolje jest...

Dobro je da sam se konacno smirila i da na pomisao da mozda budem morala dati malo dohrane na spricu ne gledam tako tragicno!

----------


## apricot

znaš što, nemoj buđenjima maltretirati ni sebe ni dijete. radije povećaj broj podoja u budnome stanju jer ovo trzanje i tebe i bebe... samo vam uništava živce i san  :Heart: 
ako, recimo, zadnji put jede oko 22 h, dovoljno će biti jedan podoj tijekom noći, pa onda opet ujutro.
noćni podoji su važni i zbog kalorija i zbog proizvodnje, ali ne pod cijenu uništavanja zdravlja.

pusti to sada.

idemo vidjeti kako ćemo danju.
recomo da je prvi podoj u 7:30 ujuto.
pa svakih sat i pol do dva...
bi li ti to bilo lakše nego ti noćni podoji?

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma moze i svako po ure po danu,boli me briga,stvarno mogu prosjedat na kaucu koliko god samo da ona vise krene u plus!!!!
evo gledam dnevnik,po danu mi ionako trazi jesti cesce od svako 2h....nekad i svako uru! ali cim padne noc to se prorijedi i ona hoce spavat...
ali eto kad me pedica prepala da nesmije toliko spavat po noci.... :Sad:

----------


## apricot

tako i napravi
a 5 sati spavanja u komadu, za dijete koje je rođeno sa "normalnom" težinom i koje nema žuticu, je sasvim prihvatljivo AKO po danu ima dovoljan broj podoja i popišanih/pokakanih pelena.

kako ste u zadnja 24 sata sa stolicama?

----------


## zasad skulirana

nista vec 5dn od one postene!no vidis za to pedica kaze da je ok,da se vidilo po iskustvima da je u redu da iskljucivo dojeno novorodjence nema stolicu i do 10dn!
jos kad sam rekla da cujem (i bome namirisem) da prdi kaze da je to dokaz da crijeva rade!
sis mi kaze da njeni isto nisu po 7dn kakali....

----------


## apricot

nije zabrinjavajuće ako dijete ne kaka, ali dobiva na težini.
kod vas nam nedostaje nekoliko parametara da bismo se mogli opustiti.
piški li barem?
rekla si da je možda jučer bilo manje mokrih pelena...

----------


## zasad skulirana

da,nocas je bila jedna mokra jednokratna,jutros smo isto vec promjenili platnenu...
a racunam da kako se i znoji dosta da je mozda zato manje popisala...
jer dosad je stvarno prosjek 6-7 dnevno i to ono ful morkih! mislim da ih je samo 2x bilo 5....a i to moze znaci da se stigla 2x popisat u istu,zar ne?

----------


## apricot

ma naravno.
brojimo pelene, ne broj pišanja (jer nemamo pojma koliko često piške, osim ako su goli i buljimo u njih)

----------


## zasad skulirana

Update,update...sad se vratili od pedice,i dalje stagniramo (mada je vaga kad se Nora pomakla nogom pokazala 10gr vise, po sestri nije nego isto ko jucer) 
Rekla sam joj da je jucer cijelo popodne bila na sisi,uopce nije spavala a nocas sam je 2x uspjela probudit (sa razmacima od 4h, u 1h pa u 5h) i jela je,nije mi trebala mokra tetra! Kako sam oba podoja davala desnu sisu (da je sto bolje isprazni),lijeva je u 6h ujutro bila tvrda ko kamen koliko se napunila jer nije vise od par sati jela s nje...(a popodne skoro svaku uru)...

No,moramo opet u srijedu ici,i dalje vise ne spominje AD,rekla mi je da se vidi da sam ja jako motivirana (da nije davno tako nekog vidila) i da samo tako nastavim pa cemo vidit u srijedu...
Ja sam rekla da sam zabrinuta jer ne kaka a ona da je to sad i bolje u ovoj situaciji sa kilazom i da ne brinem. I ja sam ju pitala moze li se ista maloj dogodit,mislim znaci dehidracije i izgladnjelosti su malaksalost,pospanost a ona je daleko od toga po ponasanju!Kaze da naravno da nije doslo do toga ali da je vrijeme da pocme dobivat na kilazi...
I meni rekla da je za otpustanje mlijeka bitna opustenost i odmornost,a svjesna sam da tu vjerojatno malo stekamo! 
Drugog razloga stvarno ne vidim za ne dobivanje vise na tezini,s obzirom da broj i duzinu podoja!

Ah,kad bi barem mogli negu kamericu ili mjerac uvalit bebi u usta pa da vidimo koliko oni uistinu jedu...

----------


## oka

A možeš ti leći sa bebom u krevet na dva dana i pustiti svekrvi da te dvori
pa ako stalno cica nešto bi se svakako trebalo vidjeti već...ne da te plašim,
ali ajde probaj leći i dojiti, piti puno vode, ali baš ništa drugo raditi...ako ti puno fiziči radiš ili vježbaš....
to ti u tim počecima nikako ne bih preporučila.

----------


## Beti3

[QUOTE=zasad skulirana;1949514

Ah,kad bi barem mogli negu kamericu ili mjerac uvalit bebi u usta pa da vidimo koliko oni uistinu jedu...[/QUOTE]

Ne kamericu, ali da vagu. Napisala sam ti kako. Ako bi te ta metoda umirila, vrijedi pokušati, bila zastarjela metoda ili ne.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> A možeš ti leći sa bebom u krevet na dva dana i pustiti svekrvi da te dvori
> pa ako stalno cica nešto bi se svakako trebalo vidjeti već...ne da te plašim,
> ali ajde probaj leći i dojiti, piti puno vode, ali baš ništa drugo raditi...ako ti puno fiziči radiš ili vježbaš....
> to ti u tim počecima nikako ne bih preporučila.


a sveki me dvori u smislu da jedem u prizemlju kod njih,ja nema sanse da bi stigla ista skuhat...
to sto kad mala zaspe po danu ja operem 2 pjata i kikaru i malo pometem po kuci ili prostrem platnene pelene ne smatram sad nekim fizickim naporom....
ili kad perem zube usput poprskam pilo sredstvom i malo pod spuzvom ocistim.....nije sad da radim generalku od 2h po stanu...nego malo po malo nesto 10ak min po kuci odradim...
ne vjezbam,jedino ako ne smatramo vjezbanjem to sto nekad uspavljujuci malu skakucem s njom u narucju na lopti! :Smile: 

jer spavat i lezat tako u krevetu jednostavno ne mogu! izvalim se tu i tamo pored male na kauc pa gledam tv ali to je vrhunac sto mogu...jednom sam i zatvorila oci i idem se ja sad prisilit da spavam...ma nema sanse....nocas sam imala 2h sna pa onda 4h....evo sad se ne osjecam umornom ni najmanje....
pijem fuuul,ali bas ono masu,svako malo moram ic piskit.....

----------


## S2000

Skulirana, ti si prava lavica. 
Bas kao i sto sam ti vec rekla, dobrodosla u klub mrsavih mama mrsave djece koje ne vole vage, a ni vage nas  :Smile: 
Sto da ti kazem, ako zatreba podrska zovi. Ako bude trebalo ponijet cu i sisu, ako bude trebalo pojacati dojenje  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Skulirana, pokušaj se dogovoriti s pedicom da vas pusti malo više dana jer tebi je sad jednako neophodno da ne osjećaš toliki pritisak i stres, koji je vidan, a koji učestalo vaganje dodatno stvara. Ne trebaš se nalijevati tekućinom, pij samo onoliko koliko ti je potrebno, mlijeko će se stvarati jer ovisi o ponudi/potražnji.
Nemoj odugovlačiti s mijenjanjem strana jer prenapunjenost šalje signal da se proizodnja smanji, radije radi kompresije kako bi pomakla masnije mlijeko i ubrzala malo njegov tok.
I ako se dosta znoji, smanjit će se broj popišanih pelena. Kako sad izgleda kakica? Boja, konzistencija?

----------


## zasad skulirana

S, hvala ti na velikodusnoj ponudi, ne bi ja ipak D htjela otkidat od usta! :Smile:  Posjet kad mi se MM vrati ce bit dovoljan! :Smile: 

Indi,kakila je jucer obilato nakon sto sam joj po ure masirala stomak,boja:prava rijec je senfasta! Konzistencija rjedja nego prosli put,sad su bila samo 2 manja grumencica koja sam mogla skupit i bacit u wc,ostalo je bas bila lijepa litavica...

A ja bas cekam da jednu posteno iscjedi (rijetko kad dobije 2gu u istom podoju) i jos pocmem s tom istom u sljedecem podoju kako bi bila sigurna da je pojela to masno na kraju!
(jer mi je pretpostavka bila da jede onda samo ono vodenasto)..i zato onda po noci kad su joj veci razmaci u hranjenju se stigne prepunit jedna...

Ma ova 4dn koja nam je pedica 'dala' su mi bila woow,ja odusevljena sto me pusta od sub do srijede bez nadohrane i to me opustilo,sad bas svaki podoj osjetim kao da prsnu mali saketici u dojci i onda jurne mlijeko jer se mala nekad zagrcne a nekad vidim ono da se bori da sve proguta!
Sad stalno jednom rukom pritiscem dojku jer se trudim njoj nosic skroz osobodit a ujedno i pogurat mlijeko...

----------


## apricot

nemoj pritiskati dojku, kreni skroz odozgo, od ključne kosti.

ma dobro će to biti, ovakva upornost i volja moraju biti "nagrađeni"  :Heart:

----------


## zasad skulirana

radila sam i to ali imam feeling da je ovo ucinkovitije,radim ono kako mali macici sapama kad sisu mamu macu,LOL!  :Smile: )))

ajme nadam se apricot,stvarno bi bio red da ta vaga pocme suradjivat!!!

moram napisat sto mi je jucer MM rekao,ha ha...prvo pita,jeli se ona vaga u robi, a ja njemu:znam na sto ciljas ljube,ne,mora bit gola... (mislio je da joj u carapu uvalim njegovog olova za ribanje...)..a onda jos bolji prijedlog:a da ti posudis bebu za vaganje? Ko da ce one skontat,njima su sve iste...ali,pazi nadji neku samo malo tezu da ne posumnjaju!!!! ha ha ha
Vec vidim oglas: trazi se beba crne kose,tezine oko 3200gr...potrebna na 1h....kao sto ih nabavljaju za potrebe snimanja filmova i reklama..... :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ma divno je što muž i ti u cijeloj ovoj priči imate podršku jedno drugoga i što uspijete pronaći motiva za zafrkanciju!

----------


## puntica

> moram napisat sto mi je jucer MM rekao,ha ha...prvo pita,jeli se ona vaga u robi, a ja njemu:znam na sto ciljas ljube,ne,mora bit gola... (mislio je da joj u carapu uvalim njegovog olova za ribanje...)..a onda jos bolji prijedlog:a da ti posudis bebu za vaganje? Ko da ce one skontat,njima su sve iste...ali,pazi nadji neku samo malo tezu da ne posumnjaju!!!! ha ha ha
> Vec vidim oglas: trazi se beba crne kose,tezine oko 3200gr...potrebna na 1h....kao sto ih nabavljaju za potrebe snimanja filmova i reklama.....


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

zaaaaakoooooon

----------


## Indi

Skulirana, samo pazi da ne pritišćeš prejako, više kao rolanje.
Primjećuješ li u kakici bijel kao zrnca - to je masnoća od mlijeka. Uz takvu kakicu, tvoju upornost i muževu podršku, malena će početi dobivati 2kg/mj.  :Smile: 
I da dobiva samo vodenasto vjerojatno bi imala eksplozivne stolice jer vodenasto mlijeko je prilično laksativno, a to nisi spominjala.

----------


## S2000

Ma malena protestira i nece da se udeblja dok ne dode tata... Onda ce on nalozit rostilj a malena ce udarit po siki i mirisu i sve ce biti kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Update....konacno je i vaga pocela suradjivati - cak smo 30gr u plusu,LOL! :Smile: 
Pustila nas je na miru do 09.09 kad imamo ugovoren mjesecni pregled,nasalila se kako mala ima vece sise od nje (jer su joj malo natecene od hormona),ja dodala da sam i ja imala takve prije trudnoce,hi hi...i onda je konacno spomenula da bice i genetika tu malo igra ulogu i rekla maloj:sto bi ti vec u manekenke... a narasla je 2cm! Ide ona u duzinu umjesto tezinu!

E,sad potencijalni problem je vrazji soor! Sinoc sam ja vec primjetila da slabije vuce i odma isla gledat u usta i nisam mogla bit sigurna jesu li to naslage mlijeka ili gljivice jer ih nije bilo puno...imala sam doma Daktarin spreman zlu ne trebalo ali racunam ajde pricekat cu pregled...nazalost,rekla je da ima malo gljivica i rekla da mazem Daktarinom usta 4x dnevno i skidam gljivice sa sterilnom gazom...da je nisam pitala zaboravila bi mi rec da se i ja mazem Plymicolom,zasada ja nemam simptome...
Imala sam feeling da ce ga dobit kako sada ful vise bljucka i ostaje joj mlijeka u ustima,a jos ovakve vrucine...+ sto sam ja sklona gljivicama,navodno i to moze bit problem....

I sad me strah da nas soor omete u dobivanju na tezini,tko ce je sad prisilit da jede i vuce kad joj smetaju gljivice,joooj....
Tko je imo iskustva sa tim,koliko dugo bas ometa dojenje? Valjda se simptomi brzo povuku samo treba nastavit tretirat 2 tjedna?

----------


## apricot

ma neće.
ali, važno je da i njezina usta i svoje bradavice/areole mažeš istim lijekom.
i to jako dugo; nakon prestanka simptoma, još dva tjedna.
ali, ne treba tebi to govoriti, ti si uporna ko...  :Kiss:

----------


## zasad skulirana

..nazalost ja se javljam sa losim vijestima.....malecka je dobila samo 80 gr(sad ima 3120gr),jos smo daleko od porodjajne tezine(3400gr) i morala sam uvest dohranu! :Sad: 
Povecali smo broj podoja zadnjih dana do 12-13x dnevno,kakanje je postalo cesce (sa svako 7dn na 3-4) ali meni se isto cinilo da ne jede dovoljno....da u pocetku podoja ali kasnije kao da vise samo cicka a ne jede...ipak, uvijek 5-6 mokrih pelena...pa od cega onda pobogu?
Vise stvarno nemam vremena trazit u cemu je problem a nesto steka...sumnjam na slabo otpustanje mlijeka jer sam ja dosta nervozna od prvog posjeta pedici i stalno mi je paranoja da dovoljno ne jede...a moju je nervozu tesko ispravit...
Pedica je rekla da davam (nakon svojih podoja) 5x dnevno po 90 ml,to mi se cini previse pa racunam samoinicijativno smanjit na 4x dnevno po 60ml...sad sam placuci dala prvi put,nije islo sa spricom,vise je iscurilo okolo usta,formula se hladila u medjuvremenu tako da sam joj morala dat bocu da ne bi taj jedan podoj sa AD-om trajao uru vremena!...nije ni nju htjela,na jedvite jade je pojela...to je sve opet predugo trajalo,sad bi opet uskoro bilo vrijeme za iduci podoj na sisi a ona je tek zaspala.... :Sad:  
I inace ako puno place,kad konacno zaspe ja ju nemogu nikako probudit,nocas sam je 20min morkom tetrom maltretirala i nista...kako li tek sad bit kad je pojela AD?
Vidim da nema sanse da odrzim isti broj podoja kao i prije,plus sto ce ona sad naravno pocet slabo vuc...
Jednostavno me bilo ovaj put strah odbit dohranu,da je kvalitetno jela sve ove silne pute kad sam ju stavljala na sisu vaga je jednostavno morala pokazat veci plus!!!Eto,osjecam se uzasno,nesposobna prehranit vlastito dijete....
Neka me barem utjese one koje su uspjele kombinirat AD i dojenje i ako imate koji savjet kako to sto uspjesnije izbalansirat????

----------


## Linda

Hej, pa nije kraj svijeta, sve će biti ok, glavno da je mrvica inače ok. Molim te, pokušaj ne uzimati to toliko srcu, okolnosti su takve da ih treba prihvatiti i hrabro nastaviti dalje. I dalje će dobivati tvoje mlijeko, a svaka kap je dragocjena. Ti ćeš joj uvijek pružati najviše i najbolje što možeš, ne sumnjaj u to nikad, bilo da dojiš ili ne.

A sad što se tiče dohranjivanja, savjetovala bih ti da ipak pokušaš inzistirati na tome da ne daješ na bočicu. Mlijeko na bočicu ne samo da se jede, ono se siše, a to vam sad ne treba - neka za sisanje bude samo dojka, za hranjenje drugi način. Djetetu je potreba za sisanjem jako važna, a ako je ne zadovolji nigdje drugdje, tražit će dojku, neće imati izbora (isto vrijedi i za dudu varalicu).. bit će puno zainteresiranija za dojku ako joj se ništa drugo ne ponudi za sisanje. Osim toga, sisanje bočice je drukčije od sisanja dojke, pa je to može zbuniti, može početi krivo dojiti, oštetiti dojku, neučinkovito je prazniti, a može i početi s vremenom potpuno odbijati dojku.
Vjerujem da ti se šprica činila nespretnom, ali to je vještina koja se uči, trebat će i tebi i bebi vremena da naučite. Vrijedi biti uporna. Možeš probati i žličicom ili čašicom, možda će vam bolje ići. Jesi li možda upoznata sa setom za relaktaciju? Bi li pokušala s time?

Uvijek prvo ponudi obje dojke prije nego daš dohranu. O količini dohrane ne bih mogla suditi i najbolje bi bilo da poslušaš pedijatricu. Kad dođe za to vrijeme, postepeno ćeš smanjivati. Ali nemoj se sada time opterećivati, ima vremena.

Puno se mazite, nosite, potiči što više tjelesni kontakt, po mogućnosti koža na kožu.. zajedničko kupanje (ako imaš kadu), zajedničko spavanje (tako da joj je dojka doslovce priljubljena na lice).. samo da te što više osjeti, miriši.

Drži se i polako, dan po dan. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Probat cemo sa casicom,problem je sto gubimo previse vremena dok je tako nahranim,em se AD ohladi skroz....da dan traje 30h bilo bi mi dosta sve stic,dok pojede dojku ( a to dugo traje jer usput kunja i meraci na njoj),pa podrigne,pa joj spravi i daj AD,pa pelene..a mora nesto i spavat..ode dan a mi nemozemo stic onda nabit dovoljno podoja!
I kad dodje vrijeme za podoj na dojci nakon AD ona taman zaspala i nemogu je probudit!!!

Sto se tice tjelesnog kontakta koza na kozu problem je sto su vrucine i znojimo se obe,ja sam dobila osipe (koji svrbe za poludit) na mjestu gdje bi mi npr. glavicom bila na ruci dok ju dojim..ili na pregibu ruke kako bi ju dugo drzala presavijenu....zato ju sad moram drzat preko tetra pelene obavezno....

Jeli bolje joj davat AD iskljucivo po danu a noc ostavit samo za dojku? 

Set za relaktaciju - jeli to onaj Lactaid, vidjela sam ga na nekim clipovima o dojenju,kao infuzija,cjevcica koja se stavi uz dojku pa beba sise i AD i mlijeko u isto vrijeme...
Trazila sam i nasla na E bayu da se samo iz USA moze nabavit,a to bi cekala i do mjesec dana!!!Ima li to gdje blize za kupit? Ili improvizirat,koliko sam skuzila moze se i u bocicu samo uvest cijevcica i onda na povisen polozaj stavit da olaksa bebi kad vuce... a mogla bi doc i do pravog seta za infuziju,da provam s njim?

Kolicina dohrane koju mi je pedica rekla da davam je po ambalazi u njenoj dobi skoro dostatna za iskljucivo hranjenje AD-om!!!!Ona ko da misli da ja nemam nista mlijeka!
To mi je stvarno previse,davat cu joj 3x po 60 ml zasad pa cu vidit,ako bude odbijala dojku i vidim da tu manje jede morat cu pojacat onda AD... :Sad: 

Ufff,jako sam tesko ovo primila,stvarno sam se educirala prije i mislila da je sve OK...kad ne radis nista drugo nego dojis po cijele dane i onda ispadne da to nisi radio kako treba osjecas se ko teski promasaj...

----------


## oka

Nemoj nemoj, teško ti je znamo, ali ti daješ onoliko koliko možeš i znaš. :Heart: 

Glavno da ti je bebica živa i zdrava, čuj nisi sve radila krivo ipak nije izgubila, jedino je premalo dobila.

Jako je važno da se opustiš i dozvoliš mlijeku da se otpusti, 
meni je ponekad MM znao držati topliju vrečicu sa vodom (oprezno! i da je čvrsto zavezana  :Smile: )
na cici dok je Elena cicala, a meni suze tekle od stresa jer mlijeko se nije htjelo otpustiti. Moram priznati da mi je to puno pomoglo jer se je mlijeko onda otpustilo, a
ja sam uvidjela da je u meni najveći problem. 
I onda sam sama sebe psihički dizala i molila da poteče mlijeko i svaki puta kad bi molila, mlijeko se otpustilo  :Smile: .
Psiha je strašna stvar....

Uglavnom, sve je u redu, bebica ti nek samo napreduje, a ti ne odustaj od dojenja već davaj bebici Ad potrebne količine,
a ti pokušaj nešto izdojiti možda ako ide ....

Ovako ja ne bi ništa promjenila u tvom rasporedu, neka cicanje i sve ostane isto, a nakon dojenja dok je potrebno daš još i AD.
NA podojima se trudi i dalje, povećavaj ih bez obzira na Ad, ako će to biti izvedivo. 
Kreni, pokušaj pa ćeš vidjeti....vidjet ćeš po mokrim pelenama, stolicama...a u boudućnosti ćeš isto tako postepeno
smanjivati AD i povećavati dojenje. Ako samo ostaneš tako uporna kao do sad sigurno ćeš uspjeti.

Nemoj misliti negativno, misli pozitivno i sad se opusti i polako kreni dalje..... :Heart:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Nocas je nisam mogla probudit (jer su je jucer cijelo popodne mucili grcevi pa nije spavala) pa sam jedva u uru vremena iz obe sise zajedno izdojila 30ml....neide pa neide....to sto ja zivcano govorim i bestimam u izdajalicu ne pomaze naravno....

Budili je maloprije pola sata ja i MM da jede u 15h00,nakraju je uspjela probudit i stavit na sisu tek u 15h40,brljavila jednu sisu 10 min pa drugu jos toliko ali efektivnog dojenja je tu bilo mozda 5 min...vuce u pocetku i onda nece vise,samo cica ali ne guta..na bradavici kad je odmaknem ima nesto malo mlijeka...nije da ga nema,ali ocito ide jako slabo (jer nema onog ritmickog gutanja)....i onda joj u 16h40 dali formulu,sad je zaspala ko top,tko ce je sad opet budit za 2h da jede? I onda kad se probudi (odnosno kad ju nasilu probudim) bi je trebalo natjerat da vuce sisu...recept za neuspjeh...danas cemo tim tempom jedva ulovit 8 podoja....a ovih dana ih je bilo i do 12-13...

Znam da je psiha strasna stvar,tu ja stekam...lako se uzrujam,sve mi smeta,nemogu dojit u prisustvu ljudi i pricat pritom....
I 99% je problem u otpustanju mlijeka! Tesko mi je sad mislit pozitivno i opustit se,znam da samo sad cinim jos gore ali eto....ubila me vaga u pojam...
Naravno to je zato jer nije rijec da joj fali koji gram pa da mogu raspravljat sa pedicom da ne zelim dohranu vec je po jako slabom dobivanju na kilazi vs. broju podoja jasno da nesto nije u redu!

----------


## oka

> Nocas je nisam mogla probudit (jer su je jucer cijelo popodne mucili grcevi pa nije spavala) pa sam jedva u uru vremena iz obe sise zajedno izdojila 30ml....neide pa neide....to sto ja zivcano govorim i bestimam u izdajalicu ne pomaze naravno....


Pa ti izdojiš 30 ml, bravo, ja nisam niti toliko, meni nikako nije išlo to izdajanje, a dojila sam isključivo dvoje djece, znači budi sigurna da to nije pokazatelj količine mlijeka.
Noću, kad je mir i tišina, a dijete ti spava, uzmi izdajalicu i flašice, napuni kadu vodom i opusti se, pokušaj onda
sa jako toplom vodom iz tuša po prsima polijevati. Nemoj biti nestrpljiva već čekaj, nakon cca 15 min pokušaj
izdajati u izdajalicu, vjerovatno će ti mlijeko poteći pa kreni, koliko ide iz jedne pa iz druge, pa ponovno.
Pohrani si mlijeko u frižder i čuvaj ga za drugi dan. Možda bi bilo dobro da to mlijeko daš djetetu, prije AD-a?




> brljavila jednu sisu 10 min pa drugu jos toliko ali efektivnog dojenja je tu bilo mozda 5 min...vuce u pocetku i onda nece vise,samo cica ali ne guta..na bradavici kad je odmaknem ima nesto malo mlijeka...nije da ga nema,ali ocito ide jako slabo (jer nema onog ritmickog gutanja


Pokušaj prije svakog podoja otići pod vrući tuš i usmjeri mlaz vode po cicama i tako bar 10 min, opusti se i onda
na podoj. Tuš bi trebao pomoći tebi da se opustiš i tvom mlijeku. Soba neka bude lagano zatamnjena, obavezno si pusti laganu muziku i kreni.
Imaš za kupiti one crvene tople obloge, možda da kod podoja staviš to na cicu?

Da li si sigurna da je hvat cice jezikom dobar? 
Da nema možda problem sa jezikom, vidi ovo http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1500
Da li si soor isključila?

Ako je problem u tvojem otpustu, a ona vuće, onda joj dozvoli da vuće dok ne navuće i taj otpust proradi, ne miči ju sa cice, naravno ako ona sudjeluje.
I kad taj otpust proradi neka cica i cica i kad taj prvi otpust mlijeka prođe, čekaj drugi...nemoj ju prerano uzimati sa cice...(ja sam znala imati po tri otusta mlijeka),
jer onda ne dođe do najmasnijeg mlijeka i ne napreduje dobro. Pusti ju neka bude na toj jednoj cici do samoga kraja, ona ne mora nužno i drugu dobiti u istom podoju ako
nije pocicala do kraja, ako sljedeći puta doji za cca. pola sata opet joj daj tu istu da ju završi onda ponudi novu.
Ali obavezno prije dojenja otiđi pod tuš i onda u toplu sobu sa muzikom, pokušaj...  :Heart:

----------


## Fish

*zasad skulirana*, je li moguće da bebi netko drugi daje AD na čašu/špricu/žličicu dok se ti izdajaš (dok ne počneš sa setom za relaktaciju)?

Beba će češće i učinkovitije dojiti kad se konačno otisne s porođajne težine - nije dobar znak to čvrsto spavanje. Budit će se kad ojača, a ne na silu.

Sjeti se da je mamino tijelo takvo da je više godina poslije poroda moguća relaktacija - imaš vremena!

Sretno! :Heart:

----------


## gupi51

Ja koristim set za relaktaciju iz kućn radinosti. Kupili smo običnu bočicu i dudu, dudu na vrhu probušili i tu provukli cjevčicu, onu od infuzije ili još bolje probaj u ljekarni kupiti dječji set za infuziju ili bilo kakvu tanku mekanu cjevčicu. Uglavnom, jedan kraj cjevčice u boćicu, drugi  uz bradavicu u usta. Nije baš tako lako, ali vrijedi se potruditi. Bočicu držim između koljena i tako ujedno održavam toplinu mlijeka. Moja beba stalno pljuje van cjevčicu, vjerojatno joj smeta, bez obzira što je tanka, ali malo pomalo i ići će to. Imaš isto sad za kupiti nove bočice koje imitiraju dojku, i to imamo. Kod takve bočice mlijeko samo ne curi, već beba mora sisati baš kao na dojci da bi mlijeko išlo. Nama je problem što nam odbija bočicu (dudu) tako da smo ju kupili uzalud, samo je jednom na nju povukla i izgledalo je baš kao na cici (par puta kratko povuče i onda ritmično guta). Neću sad reklamirati proizvođača, mi smo to vidjeli na reklami i naaručili u ljekarni. Isto imamo problem s dojenjem pa povremeno moram nadohranjivati iako se silno trudim to izbaciti. Sretno.

----------


## trampolina

uhhhh, *skulirana*, davno me nije neka priča ovako dojmile...

vratila si me u moje početke dojenja, ma skoro pa preslikano.

iako me dugo prala grižnja savjesti, tek kad sam drugo dijete oddojila 20 mjeseci skužila sam da je uz moje psihičko stanje (nepovoljno za dojenje) ključnu ulogu odigrao i karakter djeteta. i da imam osobna ograničenja, svidjelo se to meni ili ne.

želim ti svu sreću  :Heart:

----------


## oka

skulirana, kako ste?

----------


## H2O

Skulirana pratim od početka temu.Držim vam fige,cure su dale dobre savjete :Kiss:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Evo me...koliko ste mi sve pomogle savjetima duzna sam vam dati update....

Ja sam se nazalost za moju dobrobit i psihu morala pomirit sa sudbinom da jednostavno nije islo...Muz mi je zabranio ic na net 2dn da se smirim jer me dobro pukla depresija,otisao apetit i 2kg ekspresno,a nije da ih imam puno...on nije htio da eksperimentiramo sa casicama itd...nego da sto ucinkovitije i brze nahranimo dijete- dakle na bocu koju joj uglavnom on sam dava,ja jos imam averziju...spala sam na 6 podoja dnevno koja davam prije AD-a..zasad jos hoce,vuce ali samo dok joj curi,dakle 5-6 do max 10 min svaka dojka...i onda navali na bocu ko luda ..neznam koliko se dugo moze odrzavat ovaj tempo,ja bi bila sretna kad bi joj trajno mogla ovako dati malo mlijeka prije boce..
Pretpostavljam da se trenutna kolicina mlijeka nemoze smanjit dok god ona vuce pa makar i na tako kratko (nevjerujem da isprazni dojku)...6x dnevno i nije toliko malo!

Citala sam o relaktaciji,znam da u teoriji bi jos i mogla nakon ovoliko dohrane se vratit ali isto sam tako ovdje citala koliko se muce mame sa dozama AD-a puno manjima od onog koju ja davam! Plus sto moj problem nece samo tako nestat -jednostavno se nemogu opustit da mlijeko krene,to u mene steka...a nakon svega ovoga nema sanse da to proradi! Jer do polozaja nije,hvat ok,super vuce,jezik dovoljno dug,soor je pod kontrolom,br podoja dovoljan (na zahtjev),radila kompresije,moja ishrana i vise nego dobra....sve sto sam mogla pronac kao potencijalni problem sam otklonila ili eliminirala! Osim dakle otpusta mlijeka,a tu ulogu igra splet hormona,majcina opustenost,smirenost itd...a meni sada pomisao na iskljucivo dojenje stvara samo veliku nervozu...jer je put do povecanja podoja izdajanje koje meni ne ide (ima vas ovdje puno koje nemogu izdojit nego 20-30ml a ja sam medju njima),a kad se sjetim da bi morala pumpat u prazno 10ak puta dnevno dodje mi muka....stalno bi podsvjesno sumnjala u uspjeh (a to sam iskreno polagano pocela nakon tog prvog nesretnog vaganja cca 12dn nakon poroda i rijeci pedice)...i onda pokusaj pomalo smanjit AD,pa opet idi na mjesecno vaganje i ako bude opet pad (odnosno nedovoljan prirast) morala bi povecat dozu formule... a u medjuvremenu bi svaki njen plac tumacila ko glad...
MM je maloprije burno reagirao i na samu ideju da idem pokusavat se vratit na iskljucivo dojenje a dosad je bio uz mene 100%...rekao je da dijete prije svega treba sretnu i zdravu majku a to ovih dana nisam bila...sestra koja je dvoje djece 2god dojila je rekla da odustanem i da bi ona vec na mom mjestu bila od straha i prije dala AD!

Dosad sam glavninu informacija prikupljala iz Rodine knjizice,DVD-a,ovdje....a sada s tom glupom formulom se osjecam kao da ovdje ne pripadam vise... :Sad: 

Nadam se da cu s drugim djetetom ostat dosljedna svom nicku i bit skulirana,definitivno me nitko nece moc natjerat da ga vagam prije mjesec dana starosti,pa jos svako par dana i da ga stavljam na vagu prije i poslje podoja! Ucimo na greskama.....

28og idemo u pedice na vaganje,javit cu vam koliko je dobila sa ovim sopanjem sa dohranom,jos samo fali da i sad ne bude po normama i tablicama pa da nas pocme slati na pretrage i da nesto stvarno nije u redu....

----------


## tomita

> Dosad sam glavninu informacija prikupljala iz Rodine knjizice,DVD-a,ovdje....a sada s tom glupom formulom se osjecam kao da ovdje ne pripadam vise...


skulirana, nisam pratila tvoju situaciju s dojenjem, ali moram ipak se javiti zbog ove rečenice. Nema razloga da se osjećaš loša ili da ne pripadaš, ako si ti dala sve da profunkcionira dojenje (a po posljednjem postu i onome što si nabrojala mi se čini da si zaista bila uporna) moraš znati prihvatiti stanje koje je i "oprostiti" sebi. Oprostiti je pod navodnicima jer i nemaš što oprostiti nego je majci ponekad teško prihvatiti činjenicu da nije sve onako kako je planirala.
Svaka kap tvog mlijeka je dragocjena djetetu i na tome si trebaš čestitati.
A na Rodinom forumu ima mjesta i za sve.  :Love:

----------


## oka

skulirana pripadaš ti tu itekako  :Heart: , čestitam na upornosti stvarno si prava lavica
želim ti da ti dijete lijepo napreduje i da je sve u redu. 
Koliko će ići dojenje ići će, i to je to.
Opusti se i konačno uživaj u svojoj bebici i sve će se posložiti jer samo jednom su majušni smotuljci. :Love:

----------


## mikka

skulirana samo polako, sve je super. kad vidis kako ide kod pedice i ako je dosta dobila, moci ces ubaciti jos koji podoj

svaka ti cast na upornosti  :Love:

----------


## S2000

Skulirana, mislim da bi vec 90 posto njih na tvom mjestu odustalo davno. A ti nisi odustala  :Smile:  dojis svoje dijete, nadohranjujes jer i sama vidis da moras i to je to  :Smile:  
Uzivaj u ovim prvim tjednima s bebicom- ti momenti se stvarno pamte i urezuju u duboka sjecanja. Zato se opusti i budi sretna!

----------


## zasad skulirana

Hvala vam cure, ja zaboravljam da je dojenje samo jedan od threadova ovdje,a ja jos uvijek trebam info o platnenim,slingu (S2000,cekamo poduku  :Smile: ) i jos 101 drugoj stvari koja ce iskrsnut u odgoju malene...

Mislim da sam previse bila opsjednuta dojenjem,u bolnici su me odma sestre okaraketerizirale ko 'majku sa cvrstim stavom' jer bi uvijek kad su usle u sobu meni mala bila u mom krevetu i na sisi a ne u onom njihovom kavezicu...curi koja je bila samnom u sobi sam dijelila savjete i mislila da cu ja to 'ko od sale...

Norici je naocigled narasla pupa i pocele se punit nogice,kazem MM-u da me ovo hranjenje podsjeca na prisilno tovljenje guski za foie-gras jer je tako ukomira boca poslje,pedica ce sigurno bit zadovoljna...On je sretan sto je ima priliku hranit,u pocetku kad sam je samo dojila je kukao da bi on meni rado pomogao i budio po noci i sudjelovao da moze,eto pruzila mu se prilika...

Danas sam bas bila sretna jer popodne nije ispustala sisu 15min,pa onda jos toliko i drugu.
Inace bi se bunila puno ranije a danas je bas gustala.... :Smile:  I onda poslije nije mogla pojest cijelu bocu i jos je dio izbacila,dakle imam ja jos mlijeka!!

----------


## silverinne

ja čak mislim da ako se opustiš i možda pomiriš s tim da tvoja beba neće bit dojena xy mjeseci i pristupiš tome bez panike, daš malo cicu pa bocu, tvoja opuštena psiha će možda proraditi u tvoju korist i mlijeko ti možda krene samo. u svakom scenariju samo je potrebno da si ti smirena...  :Kiss:

----------


## enchi

Meni je pomogla vizualizacija (mislim da su Searsovi pisali o tome). Kad dijete počene cicati ti vizualiziraš kako mu mlijeko šprica u usta, kao voda u fontani ili nešto slično.

Baš mi je to olakšalo trenutke kada sam bila napeta i nervozna da li će i kada krenuti let down!

----------


## zasad skulirana

Evo cure da prijavim stanje nakon pregleda...nakon 20dn hranjenja ADom + sika je dobila 1kg!!!!! Ja sam povikala da je to previse i da mi se cinilo da ju previse sopam a pedica na to:a dobro,pa morali smo nadoknadit....29og je dakle imala 4100gr,porodjajna 3400gr....pitam ja nju da li da sad smanjivam AD a ona ko da,i kaze da predjem na kolicinu koja se dava dvomjesecnim bebama po uputama na formuli...a to je povecanje a ne smanjenje!!! (smanjiva se br obroka ali povecava kolicina praha,na kraju je zbroj opet veci)....

Sika joj je sve manje draga... :Sad:  I dalje joj davam prije svake boce,nekad sisa 2min a nekad 8min...vjerojatno ako je ful gladna onda se odmah snerva sto joj ne curi pa protestira...a cesto se na pocetku zna zagrcnut na sisi,jer povuce ko sivonja i to sto krene u startu ju zagrcne...no nakon koji minut,kad taj prvi otpust prodje ona pocme vristat i gotovo je sa sisanjem...iskreno,presretna sam sto jos uvijek zeli i prihvaca dojku i sto ja imam mlijeka....vodim se mislju da je svaki ml bitan i da joj koristi....

----------


## Ares

Koliko beba od 4 mj može pojesti u 2-3 min?
Imamo neku novu fazu... nisu nam nikad podoji bili dugi, ali ovo sada mi se čini prekratko, sad uvodi i više noćnih obroka (dosad 1 do 2), čak mi se čini sa i danju češće traži....kao da pojede manje pa brže ogladni...slabije i danju spava, budi se, onda mu dam cicu, malo popije i nastavi dalje...
Nakon 2-3 min aktivnog cicanja, počne gugutati, rastezat mi bradavicu, pa i gristi ili počne lupati nogama i rukama (kao da se ljuti ili se napinje), nekad završi i plačem...obično ga dignem da podrigne, ako je previše uznemiren onda malo i prošetamo da se smiri, vratim ga na cicu al ništa od toga...

----------


## enchi

Moj jede uglavnom dok traje let down (dakle, sve skupa od početka podoja je to par minuta). Ako kroz dva do tri sata traži opet dam mu ISTU cicu. I evo, natukao je na taj način 10 kg u 7,5 mjeseci (a nije od dohrane jer se natežemo oko količine).

----------


## Ares

Mi stojimo isto odlično s kilažom (blizu smo 8 kg), imamo dovoljno popišanih pelena, znači jede dovoljno i to me ne brine....ali me muči sad taj njegov lagan san i uvođenje novih obroka...nadam se da je to neka prolazna faza...
Isto tako cica samo dok traje let down, a poslije je ili neizainteresiran ili se ljuti što ne ide više....
Nastojim mu ponuditi istu cicu, samo ne upali uvijek, nekad inzistira samo na lijevoj, pogotovo ako mu se spava, valjda zato što ta sporije ide pa mu ta više odgovara...jučer tako nije nije htio prihvatiti cijelo popodne desnu, pa sam morala izmišljavati položaj da on misli da cica lijevu a ustvari je cicao desnu :Grin:

----------


## Lotta

Obično tako sa tri- četiri mjeseca dođe do promjene u načinu cicanja, pa ponekad i do štrajka (kod nas je tako bilo), zbog bebinog što većeg zanimanja za okolinu, sve ga počinje interesirati i "nema vremena" za cicanje. To je normalna faza i proći će. Kod nas je trajala dobra dva mjeseca, ali ne mora tako biti i kod vas. Preporučam dojenje u mirnoj atmosferi, u zamračenoj prostoriji, eventualno neka lagana muzika, pilates lopta, pa lagano ljuljuškanje, cicanje u polusnu.....

----------


## cikla

> Isto tako cica samo dok traje let down, a poslije je ili neizainteresiran ili se ljuti što ne ide više....
> Nastojim mu ponuditi istu cicu, samo ne upali uvijek, nekad inzistira samo na lijevoj, pogotovo ako mu se spava, valjda zato što ta sporije ide pa mu ta više odgovara...jučer tako nije nije htio prihvatiti cijelo popodne desnu, pa sam morala izmišljavati položaj da on misli da cica lijevu a ustvari je cicao desnu


I kod nas isto. Samo što meni iz leve stalno šprica, pa nju baš i ne voli. Ne pomaže ni izdajanje pre dojenja da popusti pritisak, ni da je stavim na desnu, pa prevučem na levu, ni da je dojim dok mi leži na stomaku. Zadnjih dana izvodim akrobacije ne bih li je prevarila da pomisli kako cica desnu. Nekad upali, a nekada ne. Važno da nije gladna.

----------


## Ares

Sad mi je malo lakše, bolje takva faza nego štrajk...

Meni pak šprica iz desne, pa više voli lijevu, pogotovo prije spavanja kad je koristi kao dudu za uspavljivanje. To špricanje mu zna toliko smetati da se zagrcne ili ispusti bradavicu.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

meni je letdown jak iz obje. Li se navikla, pusti ju i ono šprica n joj u fAcu i meni po robi jer pelena nikad nije na prAvom mjestu  :Laughing: 
uglavnom ne preferira niti jednu cicu posebno. navečer i dalje traju nervoze vrlo često, ali nije pravilo.
trebba ju uspavati ranije.

sad mi se čini da je počela visiti na cici i predugo.podoji mi počesto traju i 1 sat. izmjenjuje aktivno cikanje, spavanje, dudanje, lickanje, gledanje.

nekad bi joj uvalila dudu da se popišam i presvučem mokru robu-(let down jak pa znam biti mokra mokra) al neće i guši se u njoj :Laughing:

----------


## mala laia

Ah, evo i mi se pridružujemo fazi češćeg buđenja noću... Do neki dan imali smo divno razdoblje kada bi M pojela i zaspala oko 21h, onda spavala u komadu do 4h ujutro, pojela i nastavila do nekih 7 i pol... No, evo baš noćas, buđenje i hranjenje na obje cice svaka 3 sata!
Preko dana je kao sat na svaka 3 sata, isto pojede jednu ili obje dok ide lagano... kasnije se samo uspavljuje i onda pobljuca sve pojedeno preko mjere :Smile: ...

----------


## Ares

noćas sam se probudila u dva ujutro s desnom tvrdom cicom, dala sam mu je u snu da je isprazni (on je uvijek za, neće odbiti ni dok spava) misleći da sam onda mirna barem do 7 h...izdržao je do 5 h...a kad se sjetim da je znao spavati i do 6 sati u komadu...
sad mi se redovito budi sat vremena nakon što ide spavati, i više ga ne mogu nikako uspavati, tri sata vrišti bezveze i pravi balončiće.... kako se još uvijek uspavljuje na cici, ja mu je nudim ali on je odbija sve dok ne klone od umora...a tad klonem i ja...
ali barem ta faza kratkog cicanja prolazi, vraćamo se u normalu  :Smile:

----------

